# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Καραντίνα..οι απόψεις διίστανται .

## aeras

Για να καταλάβω, όταν του προτείνεται καραντίνα είναι η τοποθέτηση   του πουλιού σε καθαρά δικό του χώρο έτσι ώστε να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με άλλα πουλιά για διάστημα 40 – 50 ημερών και αυτό είναι μόνο, τίποτα άλλο?  Φάρμακα  δεν δίνουμε?

----------


## Marilenaki

το κρατας σε αποσταση απο τα δικα σου πουλια γιατι μπορει να ειναι αρρωστο. σε ενα τετοιο χρονικο διαστημα θα εχει δειξει αν εχει κατι. αν εχει με αυτον τον τροπο εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα δικα σου πουλια δεν εχουν κολλησει απο το καινουριο. Φαρμακα δινονται μονο αμα βεβαιωθει οτι ειναι αρρωστο! οχι προληπτικα για το αν μπορει να εχει κατι!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δεν χρειάζεται να επιβαρύνεται το πουλί με τσαμπα φάρμακα κατα την διάρκεια της καραντίνας,εκτός αν είναι στο πουλί φανερό ότι έχει κάποια ασθένεια.

----------


## jk21

αντιβιωσεις ως προληψη κατα την εισοδο ενος πουλιου στο κοπαδι ειναι ανοησια να δινουμε ,ειδικα αν δεν εχουμε καμμια σαφη ενδειξη οτι τις χρειαζεται .η παρατηρηση των κοπρανων ,του στοματος (για candida ή αλλα ιχνη ασθενειας οπως τριχομοναδες ή αποβιταμινωση ΒΙΤ Α ) ,της καταστασης στην καρινα ή στην κοιλιακη χωρα για διεσταλμεννα εντερα αλλα και γενικοτερα της συμπεριφορας του πουλιου (τρωεει ελαχιστα ή υπερβολικα ,διψαει παρα πολυ ,κοιμαται την ημερα  κλπ ) ειναι κατι που πρεπει κυριως να κανουμε .αντιπαρασιτικα οταν το πουλι ερχεται απο εκτεταμενες εκτροφες με πολλα πουλια και χωρους υπαιθριους ,παντα με την συμβουλη γιατρου ,μπορουμε να δινουμε .σε παπαγαλους ομως λιγο χλωμο να υπαρχουν σκουληκια εκτος αν οι συνθηκες διαβιωσης πριν αλλα και οι τροφες τους ηταν αστα να πανε  .φαρμακα για μυκητες χωρις ενδειξεις δεν δινουμε και ειδικα το νυσταμισιν για καντιτα ,γιατι με συχνη χωρις λογο χρηση δημιουργει ανθεκτικοτητα στους μυκητες .

----------


## Leonidas

_παιδια θελω να αναφερω μερικες αντιφασεις..που τις κανω και εγω ο ιδιος..και που οποτε χρειαστηκε να παρω νεο παπαγαλακι και παπαγαλο δεν πραγματοποιησα καραντινα...(παλια ειχα budgie πολλα και κοκατιλ 4)..

καταρχην οποτε ητν να παρω καινουργιο..παντα αγοραζα απο το ιδιο πετ..οχι απο εκτροφεα..τυχαινει να ειναι καλο μαγαζι καθαρο..προσεγμενο να μην εχει αρρωστα ζωα..παντα τα παρατηρουσα να δω ποιο θα μου κανει κλικ..ουδεποτε ειχα θεμα θανατου ξαφνικου θανατου ή και ακομη εμφανιση αρρωστιας..ειχα δυο κλουβες με 40 παπαγαλακια..

αν παρατηρησετε στα πετ δν κανουν καραντινα αν χρειαζοταν να κανουν καραντινα καθε φορα που εφερναν νεα πουλια θα επρεπε για ενα μηνα να τ εχουν πισω σε δωματια..και οι βιτρινες να ειναι αδειες..

εγω γνωριζω πιστευω πωσ καραντινα γινεται..για τον ενκλιματισμο του πτηνου..και σε τυχων πιθανη ενδειξη ασθενειας το απομακρυνουμε..


στην καθημερινοτητα μας..ημαστε συνεχεια εξω στους δρομους και μεταφερουμε μικροβια..δεν μπορουμε να το εμποδισουμε αυτο..εχουν ηδη αποκτησει ανοσια..εγω και εσεις κανετε συναντησεις με αλλα aτομα που εχουν κατοικιδια πουλια χωρις να υπαρχει καραντινα..γτ δν χρειαστηκε..αφου ειναι υγιει..αυτη ειναι η αντιφαση..

πιστευω πως ολα εχουν να κανουν απο την προθημεια του ανθρωπου να σεβεται τα ζωα και να τα κραταει επαξια στη ζωη απ οσα χερια κ αν περασουν..

ξερω οτι ακουγονται ισως περιεργα....αλλα αυτος ειμαι.._

----------


## Marilenaki

> _εγω γνωριζω πιστευω πωσ καραντινα γινεται..για τον ενκλιματισμο του πτηνου..και σε τυχων πιθανη ενδειξη ασθενειας το απομακρυνουμε.._


τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου πουλια εγω το κανω καθαρα για θεμα πιθανης αρρωστεια και οχι ενγκλιματισμου. γιατι δεν θα μπορουσα να φανταστω να μου παθαινανε κατι τα δικα μου πουλια απο το ενα που θα εφερνα και θα το εβαζα σε μια κλουβα μαζι με τα αλλα!!!
αμα περιμενω εγω να μου δειξει πιθανη ασθενεια καινουριο πουλι και να το απομακρυνω μονο τοτε την εβαψα!
σκεψου πως αμα εχει κατι θα ταλαιπωρηθουν και τα υπολοιπα πουλια με αγωγες. 
και στα πουλια ξερεις οτι αν εχουν σε αρχικο σταδιο κατι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να το αναγνωρισεις.
το θεμα της συμβιωσης μετα με τα αλλα πουλια , η επαφη κλπ γινεται μετα απο αυτο.

----------


## Leonidas

> τουλαχιστον στα δικα μου πουλια εγω το κανω καθαρα για θεμα πιθανης αρρωστεια και οχι ενγκλιματισμου. γιατι δεν θα μπορουσα να φανταστω να μου παθαινανε κατι τα δικα μου πουλια απο το ενα που θα εφερνα και θα το εβαζα σε μια κλουβα μαζι με τα αλλα!!!
> αμα περιμενω εγω να μου δειξει πιθανη ασθενεια καινουριο πουλι και να το απομακρυνω μονο τοτε την εβαψα!
> σκεψου πως αμα εχει κατι θα ταλαιπωρηθουν και τα υπολοιπα πουλια με αγωγες. 
> και στα πουλια ξερεις οτι αν εχουν σε αρχικο σταδιο κατι ειναι πιο δυσκολο να το αναγνωρισεις.
> το θεμα της συμβιωσης μετα με τα αλλα πουλια , η επαφη κλπ γινεται μετα απο αυτο.


_συμφωνω αλλα το βλεπω απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια...ενα πουλι που ειναι σε ενα πετ 3 μηνες 1 χρονο..και ειναι μια χαρα δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει θεμα...και ξανα αναφερω οτν γινονται συναντησεις με πτηνα..με το σκεπτικο σου δεν θα επρεπε να γινονται αν δν γινοταν πρωτα καραντινα..

επισης ενα πουλι που θα το παρεις απο ενα πετ..που θα εχει τρομαξει για πολοστη φορα απο τα χερια για να ποιαστει..το να το πας σε ενα νεο μερος μονο του..αντι να το βαλεις κατευθειαν σε παρεα..περισοτερο στρες θα του δημιουργησεις..και πιο πιθανο να εμφανιστουν ασθενειες..δεν λεω πως ειναι απολυτο αυτο..αλλα μεχρι τωρα ετσι το χω ζησει.._

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εμείς τα πουλιά μας όταν τα βάζουμε να συναντηθούν γνωρίζομε ήδη 1000% ότι είναι υγειή.
Τα δικά μου όλα έχουν εξεταστεί από γιατρό και της Μαριλένας και της Πολίνας...γιατί τα δικά μας έρχονται σε επαφή.
Μάλιστα δάνεισα κ κάποια αρσενικά μου κοκατιλ για αναπαραγωγή και πήγε άψογα.
Οπότε ΔΕΝ ειναι το ίδιο.

----------


## Marilenaki

> συγγνωμη παιδια τι να πω... το ξερω οτι κανω λαθος...
> αλλα εγω τα κοκατιλακια μου οταν λεω δεν τα βλεπω σαν πουλια αλλα σαν και εμενα το εννοω και δεν παραμμυθιαζω... τωρα δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις παντος εννοειται οτι δεν θελω να ταλαιπωρηθουν απο αρρωστιες,να παθουν κατι ... αλλα ουτε και να παθουν καταθλιψη απο την στεναχωρια αυτο δεν θα το αντεχα με τιποτα... ειδη εχω χασει ενα πουλακι μακαρι να κανω λαθος αλλα ολα να πανε καλα...


Σεραφειμ το ξερουμε οτι τα αγαπας και τα φροντιζεις αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι δεν θα παθουν τιποτα για 40 μερες και εσυ θα εισαι σιγουρος τοτε οτι πραγματικα θα ειναι ολα ενταξει. 
ολοι εδω στο φορουμ αγαπαμε τα πουλακια μας και θελουμε το καλητερο για αυτα!
και εμενα τα δικα μου κανουν σαν παλαβα οταν με βλεπουν γιατι τους αφιερωνω παρα πολυ χρονο αλλα δεν θα διακινδυνευα ποτε την υγεια τους για οτιδηποτε.
σιγουρα το αλλο κοκατιλακι δειχνει καλα και πρεπει να ειναι αλλα αυτο το πρεπει  μεχρι να περασουν καποιες μερες θα ειναι σε βαρος του αλλου.

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια των πετσοπ αγοραζονται απο τον χονδρεμπορα με τιμη στην οποια εχει συμφωνηθει οτι οσα πεθαινουν υπαρχει επιστροφη χρηματων .γιαυτο οι περισσοτεροι (εκτος απο αυτους που νοιωθουν και εκτροφεις εκτος απο εμποροι ή εστω ή μαλλον κυριως εχουν συνειδηση  )που σκεπτονται απλα εμπορικα δεν τους νοιαζει ποσα θα πεθανουν... το σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα περισσοτερα πουλια συνηθως στα πετ σοπ (υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις και μια απο αυτη μπορει να ειναι το κοντινο στο λεωνιδα ) το ξερουμε ....

----------


## Leonidas

nikol μου..εσεις κανετε εξετασεις εγω παρατηρω και κρινω..καθε φορα που κανετε μια συναντηση γινεται και μια εξεταση...?..σημερα που ειχατε συναντησει παλι δεν μπορουσα να ερθω..αν ερχομουν ελεγα να φερω και τα δικα μου..δεν θα εκανα εξετασεις ομως..

----------


## mayri

Εγώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο;
Δεν σε ξέρω, κι ούτε την ιστορία σου γνωρίζω, από αυτά που διάβασα σ'αυτό το thread κατάλαβα ότι είχες κάποιο πουλί και κάτι έγινε και το έχασες και πριν ένα μήνα πήρες την Emily, σωστά; Κι έχει δεθεί πάρα πολύ μαζί σας κι επειδή έχετε δουλειές πήρες άλλο πουλί για να της κάνει παρέα. Το ενδεχόμενο να μην τα πάνε καλά τα πουλιά, το σκέφτηκες καθόλου; Και να εκδηλώσουν κάποια επιθετική συμπεριφορά την ώρα που δεν θα είναι κάποιος σπίτι; Γιατί από όσα καταλαβαίνω, αν είσαι διατειθημμένος να μην κρατήσεις καραντίνα, τότε, πιστεύω, αν δεις ότι τα πουλιά τα πάνε καλά, θα τα ενώσεις και θα τα αφήνετε μόνα τους, σωστά; Ποιος θα ελέγξει τι γίνεται την ώρα που απουσιάζετε; Μην ξεχνάς ότι και η Έμιλυ βασικά είναι καινούργιο πουλί και μετά από ένα μήνα δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις τελείως τη συμπεριφορά της.

Εγώ μεγάλη πείρα στα πουλιά δεν έχω, κρίνω από τον δικό μου που τον έχω κοντά 2 μήνες τώρα, και ακόμα δεν έχω μάθει τελείως τη συμπεριφορά του. Ιδίως μετά από αυτά που περάσαμε τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα διακινδύνευα τη ζωούλα του για να έχει παρέα την ώρα που θα λείπω. Κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα να του πάρω παρέα, αλλά χώρο για καραντίνα δεν έχω, οπότε το πουλί θα πρέπει να μάθει να μένει και μόνο του. Βάλ'της παιχνίδια, άφηνέ την σταδιακά μόνη, όχι στο άλλο δωμάτιο να σ'ακούει, βγες έξω για ψώνια ή για καφέ μια ώρα και άσ'την, θα συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά. Κι όταν με το καλό περάσει η καραντίνα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάλι δεν πρέπει να ενωθούν τα πουλιά για ένα διάστημα, κι όταν ενωθούν πάντα κάποιος να είναι παρόν στο σπίτι για ένα χρονικό διάστημα πάλι.

----------


## Leonidas

> τα πουλια των πετσοπ αγοραζονται απο τον χονδρεμπορα με τιμη στην οποια εχει συμφωνηθει οτι οσα πεθαινουν υπαρχει επιστροφη χρηματων .γιαυτο οι περισσοτεροι (εκτος απο αυτους που νοιωθουν και εκτροφεις εκτος απο εμποροι ή εστω ή μαλλον κυριως εχουν συνειδηση  )που σκεπτονται απλα εμπορικα δεν τους νοιαζει ποσα θα πεθανουν... το σε τι κατασταση ειναι τα περισσοτερα πουλια συνηθως στα πετ σοπ (υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις και μια απο αυτη μπορει να ειναι το κοντινο στο λεωνιδα ) το ξερουμε ....


αυτο στο δικο μου πετ δεν ισχυει..τα λεφτα δινονται στο χερι..και δεν επιστρεφεται ουτε νεκρα ζωα ουτε χρηματα..μαλλον αποτελω εξερεση..

τα παιδια που το εχουν ηταν και ειναι της οικοδομης..και λογο της φιλοζωιας τους ανοιξαν το μαγαζι..εχουν μακαο απο μωρο και αλλα ειδη που δν πουλανε...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Όχι δεν θα τα έβαζα.

----------


## Marilenaki

> _συμφωνω αλλα το βλεπω απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια...ενα πουλι που ειναι σε ενα πετ 3 μηνες 1 χρονο..και ειναι μια χαρα δεν πιστευω πως υπαρχει θεμα...και ξανα αναφερω οτν γινονται συναντησεις με πτηνα..με το σκεπτικο σου δεν θα επρεπε να γινονται αν δν γινοταν πρωτα καραντινα..
> 
> επισης ενα πουλι που θα το παρεις απο ενα πετ..που θα εχει τρομαξει για πολοστη φορα απο τα χερια για να ποιαστει..το να το πας σε ενα νεο μερος μονο του..αντι να το βαλεις κατευθειαν σε παρεα..περισοτερο στρες θα του δημιουργησεις..και πιο πιθανο να εμφανιστουν ασθενειες..δεν λεω πως ειναι απολυτο αυτο..αλλα μεχρι τωρα ετσι το χω ζησει.._


1. αμα στο πετ αυτο που ζει το συγκεκριμενο πουλι 1 χρονο γινει καινουρια παραλαβη με ενα αρρωστο μεσα ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να κολλησει.
2. τα πουλια στις συναντησεις ειναι υγειη! ξερουμε τι πουλια ειναι, τις συνθηκες που ζουνε, τον ανθρωπο που τα εχει οποτε δεν σιγουρα δεν φερουν καμια αρρωστεια για αυτο το λογο. 
3. ενα πουλι που περνεις απο καποιο πετ και ερχεται σε καινουριο περιβαλλον (ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι και αγριο) θελει πανω απο ολα ηρεμια για να συνελθει και αργες κινησεις. αν το βαλεις κατευθειαν μαζι με τα αλλα εκτος το θεμα της καραντινας εχεις και προβληματα συμπεριφορας μεσα στο κλουβι. αν το πεταξεις απλα μεσα στο κλουβι με τα αλλα χωρις να γνωριστουν πρωτα μπορει να μην το αφηνουν σε χλωρο κλαρι τα παλαιοτερα πουλια και να εχεις τραυματισμους. αντιθετα μετα την καραντινα φερνεις το κλουβι που το εχεις κοντα στα αλλα και γνωριζονται. Ηρεμα και απλα ουτε στρς ουτε τιποτα. πιο πολυ στρες θα αποκτησει το καινουριο πουλι οταν του ερθει το παλιοτερο στη φωλια να το παιξει αρχηγος

----------


## serafeim

> Εγώ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο;
> Δεν σε ξέρω, κι ούτε την ιστορία σου γνωρίζω, από αυτά που διάβασα σ'αυτό το thread κατάλαβα ότι είχες κάποιο πουλί και κάτι έγινε και το έχασες και πριν ένα μήνα πήρες την Emily, σωστά; Κι έχει δεθεί πάρα πολύ μαζί σας κι επειδή έχετε δουλειές πήρες άλλο πουλί για να της κάνει παρέα. Το ενδεχόμενο να μην τα πάνε καλά τα πουλιά, το σκέφτηκες καθόλου; Και να εκδηλώσουν κάποια επιθετική συμπεριφορά την ώρα που δεν θα είναι κάποιος σπίτι; Γιατί από όσα καταλαβαίνω, αν είσαι διατειθημμένος να μην κρατήσεις καραντίνα, τότε, πιστεύω, αν δεις ότι τα πουλιά τα πάνε καλά, θα τα ενώσεις και θα τα αφήνετε μόνα τους, σωστά; Ποιος θα ελέγξει τι γίνεται την ώρα που απουσιάζετε; Μην ξεχνάς ότι και η Έμιλυ βασικά είναι καινούργιο πουλί και μετά από ένα μήνα δεν μπορείς να κρίνεις τελείως τη συμπεριφορά της.
> 
> Εγώ μεγάλη πείρα στα πουλιά δεν έχω, κρίνω από τον δικό μου που τον έχω κοντά 2 μήνες τώρα, και ακόμα δεν έχω μάθει τελείως τη συμπεριφορά του. Ιδίως μετά από αυτά που περάσαμε τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα διακινδύνευα τη ζωούλα του για να έχει παρέα την ώρα που θα λείπω. Κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα να του πάρω παρέα, αλλά χώρο για καραντίνα δεν έχω, οπότε το πουλί θα πρέπει να μάθει να μένει και μόνο του. Βάλ'της παιχνίδια, άφηνέ την σταδιακά μόνη, όχι στο άλλο δωμάτιο να σ'ακούει, βγες έξω για ψώνια ή για καφέ μια ώρα και άσ'την, θα συνηθίσει σιγά σιγά. Κι όταν με το καλό περάσει η καραντίνα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάλι δεν πρέπει να ενωθούν τα πουλιά για ένα διάστημα, κι όταν ενωθούν πάντα κάποιος να είναι παρόν στο σπίτι για ένα χρονικό διάστημα πάλι.


το γεγοννος οτι τα δυο πουλακια ειναι ακομα μωρα στην ουσια... η εμιλυ 5 μηνων και ο αλλος 39 ημερων σημερα... δεν φοβαμαι καθολου για τσακωμους διοτι τα πουλακια δεν ξερουν ακομα τι σημενει τσακομως....δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα κρατησω καραντινα.. απλα θα κρατησω πολυ λιγοτερο απο το κανονικο... διοτι ενα πουλακι 5 μηνων και ενα πουλακι 39 ημερων με τιποτα δεν μπορουν να μηνουν μονα τους... το ενστικτο για εξερευνηση η ανθρωπινη παρουσια συνεχως τα κανει να θελουν να ειναι μαζι σου...
και ομως ξερω απολυτα τον χαρακτηρα της εμιλυ... ποτε θελει να κουτσουλησει ,ποτε θελει χαδακια,ποτε πειναει,ποτε διψαει,ποτε νυσταζει,ποτε δεν θελει να την ενοχλουμε καθολου,ποτε ειναι τσαντιζμενη,ποτε στεναχωριεται επειδη εφυγα εγω,ο αδερφος μου η καποιος αλλος....τα πουλακια τελος παντων ειανι μικρης ηλικιας και δεν υπαρχει τετοιος κυνδηνος!!!

----------


## Leonidas

> Φυσικά και δεν κάνω εξέταση πριν από κάθε συνάντηση.
> Οι εξέταση έγινε όταν χρειάστηκε να γίνει,δεν σε καταλαβαίνω όμως.



αυτο σου λεω.. :Happy: ..μια φορα εκανες εξεταση..

οι συναντησεις ομως ειναι πολλες..για καθε μια ξεχωριστη συναντηση..για καθε μια αλλαγη του περιβαλλοντος δεν θα επρεπε να κανεις πρωτα καραντινα..και μετα να εκτεθες τα μικρα σε αλλα πτηνα..δεν το κανεις ομως γτ δν υπαρχει κινδυνος αφου εχουν ανοσια..και τα πτηνα που πανε να συνατησουν ειναι και αυτα υγιη..


ετσι και σε ενα καλο σωστο πετ που ολα λειτουργουν ρολοι..δεν την θεωρω απαραιτητη την καραντινα...

----------


## aeras

Για να έχει κάποιο νόημα η καραντίνα θα έπρεπε να το δει γιατρός και  να συνεχίσει με εξέταση κοπράνων και αίματος εάν όλα ήταν καλά  θα έληγε η καραντίνα. Σίγουρα σε λιγότερες μέρες από τις προαναφερόμενες. Εάν δεν έκανε εξετάσεις και έκανε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς να χορηγήσει κάποια φάρμακα ανάλογα με την προέλευση  του πουλιού τζάμπα απομόνωση. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποια νόσος εάν έχει να εκδηλωθεί θα εκδηλωθεί κατά την διάρκεια της καραντίνας και όχι μετά την λήξη αυτής. Οπότε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς  γιατρό και εξετάσεις ή χωρίς την  χορηγήσει κάποιων φαρμάκων  τζάμπα απομόνωση θα υποστεί το πουλί.

----------


## serafeim

μπερδεβονται καποια πραγματακια η μαλλον δεν λαβονται υποψην...
σκεφτηκαμε οτι καποιοι δεν εχουν την οικονομικη υποστιριξη που χρειαζονται για γιατρους? (θα μου πειτε φιλε αμα δεν ειχες μην επερνες πουλι)
ελα ντε που οι περισσοτεροι δεν το σκεφτηκαμε στην αρχη αυτο... και μετα το ενα φερνει το αλλο.... το πουλι μετα της 10 ημερες εκδηλωνει τον ιο η την αρρωστια αν εχει... αν οχι το πουλι εινα ιυγειες κατα την γνωμη μου... αν και εγω 50 ημερες τα κραταω συνηθως... 40-50 πανω κατω

----------


## Leonidas

> 1. αμα στο πετ αυτο που ζει το συγκεκριμενο πουλι 1 χρονο γινει καινουρια παραλαβη με ενα αρρωστο μεσα ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να κολλησει.
> 2. τα πουλια στις συναντησεις ειναι υγειη! ξερουμε τι πουλια ειναι, τις συνθηκες που ζουνε, τον ανθρωπο που τα εχει οποτε δεν σιγουρα δεν φερουν καμια αρρωστεια για αυτο το λογο. 
> 3. ενα πουλι που περνεις απο καποιο πετ και ερχεται σε καινουριο περιβαλλον (ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι και αγριο) θελει πανω απο ολα ηρεμια για να συνελθει και αργες κινησεις. αν το βαλεις κατευθειαν μαζι με τα αλλα εκτος το θεμα της καραντινας εχεις και προβληματα συμπεριφορας μεσα στο κλουβι. αν το πεταξεις απλα μεσα στο κλουβι με τα αλλα χωρις να γνωριστουν πρωτα μπορει να μην το αφηνουν σε χλωρο κλαρι τα παλαιοτερα πουλια και να εχεις τραυματισμους. αντιθετα μετα την καραντινα φερνεις το κλουβι που το εχεις κοντα στα αλλα και γνωριζονται. Ηρεμα και απλα ουτε στρς ουτε τιποτα. πιο πολυ στρες θα αποκτησει το καινουριο πουλι οταν του ερθει το παλιοτερο στη φωλια να το παιξει αρχηγος



_1..ναι μπορει να κολλησει αλλα ανεφερα πως παρατηρεις...τις διαθεσεις τους..κ ενημερωνεσαι αν ηρθαν νεες παραλαβες..

2.οπως εγραψα και στη νικολ..συμφωνω απολυτα οτι ειναι υγιη αλλα απο την στιγμη που βγεουν εξω στο δρομο και πανε καπου αλλου εκτιθονται..αρα θα πρεπει να γινει καραντινα..πραγμα που δεν γινεται..γτ πολυ απλα δν νοσουν λογο ανοσιας..

3.μπορουν να ειναι διπλα διπλα σε 3εχωριστα κλουβια..ακομη καλυτερα.._

----------


## Leonidas

> Για να έχει κάποιο νόημα η καραντίνα θα έπρεπε να το δει γιατρός και  να συνεχίσει με εξέταση κοπράνων και αίματος εάν όλα ήταν καλά  θα έληγε η καραντίνα. Σίγουρα σε λιγότερες μέρες από τις προαναφερόμενες. Εάν δεν έκανε εξετάσεις και έκανε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς να χορηγήσει κάποια φάρμακα ανάλογα με την προέλευση  του πουλιού τζάμπα απομόνωση. _Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποια νόσος εάν έχει να εκδηλωθεί θα εκδηλωθεί κατά την διάρκεια της καραντίνας και_ *όχι μετά την λήξη αυτής.* Οπότε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς  γιατρό και εξετάσεις ή χωρίς την  χορηγήσει κάποιων φαρμάκων  τζάμπα απομόνωση θα υποστεί το πουλί.



θα συμφωνησω απολυτα...

----------


## mayri

> το γεγοννος οτι τα δυο πουλακια ειναι ακομα μωρα στην ουσια... η εμιλυ 5 μηνων και ο αλλος 39 ημερων σημερα... δεν φοβαμαι καθολου για τσακωμους διοτι τα πουλακια δεν ξερουν ακομα τι σημενει τσακομως....δεν ειπα οτι δεν θα κρατησω καραντινα.. απλα θα κρατησω πολυ λιγοτερο απο το κανονικο... διοτι ενα πουλακι 5 μηνων και ενα πουλακι 39 ημερων με τιποτα δεν μπορουν να μηνουν μονα τους... το ενστικτο για εξερευνηση η ανθρωπινη παρουσια συνεχως τα κανει να θελουν να ειναι μαζι σου...
> και ομως ξερω απολυτα τον χαρακτηρα της εμιλυ... ποτε θελει να κουτσουλησει ,ποτε θελει χαδακια,ποτε πειναει,ποτε διψαει,ποτε νυσταζει,ποτε δεν θελει να την ενοχλουμε καθολου,ποτε ειναι τσαντιζμενη,ποτε στεναχωριεται επειδη εφυγα εγω,ο αδερφος μου η καποιος αλλος....τα πουλακια τελος παντων ειανι μικρης ηλικιας και δεν υπαρχει τετοιος κυνδηνος!!!


Κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος λέγοντας ότι τα πουλιά είναι μικρά και δεν ξέρουν τι πάει να πει τσακωμός. Το ένστικτο το έχεις ακουστά; Τα παιχνίδια που κάνουν διάφορα ζώα στην περίοδο που είναι μικρά, ξέρεις ότι είναι για να μάθουν να αμύνονται και να επιτίθενται αργότερα στη ζωή τους όταν θα τους χρειαστεί; Τι πάει να πει "δεν ξέρει τι είναι τσακωμός", εμάς μας έμαθε κανείς πώς να τσακωνόμαστε;
Κι όσον αφορά το χαρακτήρα του πουλιού, επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω ότι το γνωρίζεις, για τέσσερις λόγους.
1)Είναι μικρό ακόμα
2)Δεν σου έχει αρρωστήσει για να δεις πώς συμπεριφέρεται άρρωστο
3)Δεν το έχεις δει πώς συμπεριφέρεται με άλλα πουλιά στο χώρο του
4)Δεν έχεις ιδέα πώς θα είναι η συμπεριφορά του καινούργιου πουλιού

Οπότε, δεν ισχύει το ότι γνωρίζεις το πώς συμπεριφέρεται το πουλί σου κι ιδίως πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί το καινούργιο.




> αυτο σου λεω....μια φορα εκανες εξεταση..
> 
> οι συναντησεις ομως ειναι πολλες..για καθε μια ξεχωριστη συναντηση..για καθε μια αλλαγη του περιβαλλοντος δεν θα επρεπε να κανεις πρωτα καραντινα..και μετα να εκτεθες τα μικρα σε αλλα πτηνα..δεν το κανεις ομως γτ δν υπαρχει κινδυνος αφου εχουν ανοσια..και τα πτηνα που πανε να συνατησουν ειναι και αυτα υγιη..
> 
> 
> ετσι και σε ενα καλο σωστο πετ που ολα λειτουργουν ρολοι..δεν την θεωρω απαραιτητη την καραντινα...


Το γεγονός ότι το καινούργιο πουλί (που έχει ζήσει πρόσφατα σε περιβάλλον με άλλα πουλιά) να έχει αναπτύξει αντισώματα και να μην κινδυνεύει από κάποια ασθένεια που έχει αλλά να μπορεί να τη μεταδώσει στο πουλί που έχεις σπίτι και δεν έχει αναπτύξει αυτά τα αντισώματα, το σκέφτηκες;

----------


## aeras

*Πόσο πρέπει να διαρκέσει καραντίνα.*
    Καραντίνα για άδεια πουλερικά διαρκεί 40 ημέρες.Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της περιόδου, καμία επαφή με άλλα πτηνά που ζουν στο σπίτι, δεν πρέπει να είναι.Το πουλί πρέπει να είναι σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί σε ένα άλλο δωμάτιο.Όλα τα αξεσουάρ (παιχνίδια,  τροφοδότες) η καραντίνα στα πουλιά θα πρέπει να είναι ατομική, καθώς και πετσέτες και τις βούρτσες, τα οποία σκουπιστεί και να καθαρίζονται με ταΐστρες και ποτίστρες. Μετά την επαφή με τα πουλερικά καραντίνας πρέπει να πλένουν καλά τα χέρια σας. Εντός 40 ημερών από την προφανή λανθάνουσας λοίμωξης, αν υπάρχουν.*Τι εξετάσεις πρέπει να γινουν στα πουλιά.*
   Για κάθε αγορά έρευνα πουλί συνιστάται, η οποία περιλαμβάνει:
*1)*για ένα πουλί στο μέγεθος ενός γκρι ή Amazon:
ανάλυση των κοπράνων την παρουσία του ελμινθικών αυγά
ανάλυση των κοπράνων στην ορνίθωση και σαλμονέλωση
Ακτινογραφία 
Βιοχημικές και κλινικές αναλύσεις του αίματος
βακτηριολογική εξέταση των επιχρισμάτων από το αποχωρητήριο και των καλλιεργειών
Γενική κλινική εξέταση (ακρόαση - ακρόαση, ψηλάφηση - απεικόνισης ψηλάφηση - δοκιμές).
*2)*για τα μικρά διακοσμητικά και ωδικά πτηνά:
ανάλυση των κοπράνων με την παρουσία του ελμινθικών αυγά
ανάλυση των κοπράνων στην ορνίθωση και σαλμονέλωση
βακτηριολογική εξέταση των επιχρισμάτων από το αποχωρητήριο και των καλλιεργειών
Γενική κλινική εξέταση (ακρόαση, ψηλάφηση, οπτικοποίηση).

----------


## Leonidas

*Το γεγονός ότι το καινούργιο πουλί (που έχει ζήσει πρόσφατα σε περιβάλλον με άλλα πουλιά) να έχει αναπτύξει αντισώματα και να μην κινδυνεύει από κάποια ασθένεια που έχει αλλά να μπορεί να τη μεταδώσει στο πουλί που έχεις σπίτι και δεν έχει αναπτύξει αυτά τα αντισώματα, το σκέφτηκες;


mayri αν υπαρχει αυτο τοτε η καραντινα δν χρησιμευει πουθενα...γτ αν υπαρχει αυτο που λες..θα το μαθεις οτν πας να βαλεις το νεο πουλι που εχει αντισωματα στ οικοσιτο που δεν εχει..και τοτε θα αρωστησει..

αφου μου λες πως εχει αντισωματα το νεο..στη καραντινα που θα το εχεις δεν θα σου εμφανησει τπτ..αραα...ειναι οκ..περναει την καραντινα..και το βαζεις με το αλλο και εκει αρρςστενει..

σε αυτη την περιοπτωση αν και θεωρειται πως εχει να κανει μονο με περιεργες και σπανιες ασθενειες εχουμε φροντισει πιο πριν να κανουμε ε3ετασεις..*

----------


## serafeim

δεν ανεφερα ποτε οτι ξερω τον χαρακτηρα του δευτερου πουλιου...
δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε τους ανθρωπους με τα πουλια... 
μιλαμε για αλλα ενστικτα για αλλη νοητικη εξελειξη ....
το οτι ειναι κοινωνικα και εξυπνα πουλια δεν τα κανει ανθρωπους... το οτι τα βαζω στο ιδιος υψος με τους ανθρωπους δεν σημενει οτι ειναι ανρθωποι...
το οτι δεν το ξερω εντελως το δεχομαι αλλα οχι και καθολου...
τι να πω... συγγνωμη αν ειπα κατι και εθιξα γνωσεις παιδιων εμπειρων .... γιατι με λιγα λογια εκανα λαθος που της πηρα παρεα  :sad: 

**** νομιζω πως το συγκεκριμενο θεμα πρεπει να κλησει και να μη νσυνεχιστει διοτι η συζητηση βγαινει εκτος θεματος...

----------


## serafeim

> *Το γεγονός ότι το καινούργιο πουλί (που έχει ζήσει πρόσφατα σε περιβάλλον με άλλα πουλιά) να έχει αναπτύξει αντισώματα και να μην κινδυνεύει από κάποια ασθένεια που έχει αλλά να μπορεί να τη μεταδώσει στο πουλί που έχεις σπίτι και δεν έχει αναπτύξει αυτά τα αντισώματα, το σκέφτηκες;
> *


ναι το σκεφτηκα Λεονιδα....
το πουλι ηταν στην ιδια κλουβα οπως ηταν και η εμιλυ... ηταν ολα μαζι...με τα ιδια πουλια... το μονο που μπορουμε να παρουμε στην περιπτωση μου ειναι οτι η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντως να δημιουργησουν διαταραχες στο συστημα του πουλιου και να τα αντισωματα που εχει να μην κανουν γιατις αρρωστειες εδω... η μπορει να ειναι φορεας που σε εκεινο το περιβαλλον το μικροβιο να μην μπορει να αναπτυχθει και εδω να μπορεσει...

----------


## mayri

> *
> mayri αν υπαρχει αυτο τοτε η καραντινα δν χρησιμευει πουθενα...γτ αν υπαρχει αυτο που λες..θα το μαθεις οτν πας να βαλεις το νεο πουλι που εχει αντισωματα στ οικοσιτο που δεν εχει..και τοτε θα αρωστησει..
> 
> αφου μου λες πως εχει αντισωματα το νεο..στη καραντινα που θα το εχεις δεν θα σου εμφανησει τπτ..αραα...ειναι οκ..περναει την καραντινα..και το βαζεις με το αλλο και εκει αρρςστενει..
> 
> σε αυτη την περιοπτωση αν και θεωρειται πως εχει να κανει μονο με περιεργες και σπανιες ασθενειες εχουμε φροντισει πιο πριν να κανουμε ε3ετασεις..*


όχι, δεν μιλάω για κάποια σπάνια ασθένεια, μιλάω για κάποια απλή που το πουλί έχει μέσα τον "ιό" αλλά έχει ήδη αναπτύξει τα αντισώματα, οπότε δεν θα περάσει την ασθένεια σοβαρά και δεν θα αρρωστήσει. ταυτόχρονα όμως παρόλο που αυτό δεν θα αρρωστήσει, θα μπορεί για ένα διάστημα να μεταδώσει την ασθένεια σε ένα άλλο πουλί, κι αν αυτό δεν έχει τα αντισώματα να προστατευτεί, ίσως αρρωστήσει πολύ άσχημα. αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα είναι μεγάλο φυσικά, γιατί λόγω αντισωμάτων θα καταφέρει το σώμα του να σκοτώσει τον ιό. αν όμως δεν μπει σε καραντίνα, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να αρρωστήσει το παλιό σου πουλί και να αναρωτιέσαι από πού το έπαθε βλέποντας το καινούργιο υγιέστατο.




> δεν ανεφερα ποτε οτι ξερω τον χαρακτηρα του δευτερου πουλιου...
> δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε τους ανθρωπους με τα πουλια... 
> μιλαμε για αλλα ενστικτα για αλλη νοητικη εξελειξη ....
> το οτι ειναι κοινωνικα και εξυπνα πουλια δεν τα κανει ανθρωπους... το οτι τα βαζω στο ιδιος υψος με τους ανθρωπους δεν σημενει οτι ειναι ανρθωποι...
> το οτι δεν το ξερω εντελως το δεχομαι αλλα οχι και καθολου...
> τι να πω... συγγνωμη αν ειπα κατι και εθιξα γνωσεις παιδιων εμπειρων .... γιατι με λιγα λογια εκανα λαθος που της πηρα παρεα 
> 
> **** νομιζω πως το συγκεκριμενο θεμα πρεπει να κλησει και να μη νσυνεχιστει διοτι η συζητηση βγαινει εκτος θεματος...


δεν έκανα σύγκριση ανθρώπου με πουλί, πρώτα απ'όλα, και δεύτερον η συμπεριφορά κι η επιθετικότητα και η άμυνα και τα παιχνίδια κι οι τσακωμοί δεν είναι χαρακτηριστικό ούτε της ανθρώπινης φυλής μόνο ούτε χαρακτηριστικό νοητικής εξέλιξης, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. στη φύση όλα τα μικρά μαλώνουν την ώρα του παιχνιδιού και τσακώνονται και δαγκώνονται και γρατζουνίζονται και και και, για να αρχίζουν να μαθαίνουν και να μπορούν να προστατευτούν αργότερα στη ζωή τους. υπάρχουν πουλιά που γεννούν 3-4 αυγά και επιζεί το μικρό που θα είναι πιο δυνατό και θα μπορέσει να λάβει αυτό την τροφή από τους γονείς του εις βάρος του "αδελφού" του. η επιθετικότητα και οι τσακωμοί στο ζωικό βασίλειο είναι στο dna περασμένο χαρακτηριστικό των ζώων και πουλιών, ακόμα και των φυτών που προσπαθούν να μεγαλώσουν περισσότερο από το διπλανό φυτό για να έχουν περισσότερη πρόσβαση στον ήλιο εις βάρος των φυτών που δεν θα μπορέσουν να ψηλώσουν τόσο ή είναι πιο νέα. ο πολιτισμός κι η διπλωματία είναι αποτέλεσμα της νοητικής εξέλιξης, όχι οι τσακωμοί κι οι καβγάδες, αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό επιβίωσης που το έχουν όλα τα ζώα και πουλιά.

----------


## Leonidas

*όχι, δεν μιλάω για κάποια σπάνια ασθένεια, μιλάω για κάποια απλή που το πουλί έχει μέσα τον "ιό" αλλά έχει ήδη αναπτύξει τα αντισώματα, οπότε δεν θα περάσει την ασθένεια σοβαρά και δεν θα αρρωστήσει. ταυτόχρονα όμως παρόλο που αυτό δεν θα αρρωστήσει, θα μπορεί για ένα διάστημα να μεταδώσει την ασθένεια σε ένα άλλο πουλί, κι αν αυτό δεν έχει τα αντισώματα να προστατευτεί, ίσως αρρωστήσει πολύ άσχημα. αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα είναι μεγάλο φυσικά, γιατί λόγω αντισωμάτων θα καταφέρει το σώμα του να σκοτώσει τον ιό. αν όμως δεν μπει σε καραντίνα, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να αρρωστήσει το παλιό σου πουλί και να αναρωτιέσαι από πού το έπαθε βλέποντας το καινούργιο υγιέστατο.

mayri το πουλι που εχει αντισωματα σε οποιοδηποτε ιο ...την καραντινα δεν την χρειαζεται..γτ ειναι φορεας και δεν νοσει..
το οικοσιτο πτηνο σιγουρα θα νοσησει..και θα ναι 50 - 50 αν θα επιβειωσει οπως ειπες και ανεφερα σε αυτη την περιπτωση μονο οι εξετασεις λυνουν το θεμα απο πριν..

θα ηθελα να μου αναφερεις μια σθενεια με τον ιο της που μπορει να αποκτησει αντισωματα..
*

----------


## mayri

> *όχι, δεν μιλάω για κάποια σπάνια ασθένεια, μιλάω για κάποια απλή που το πουλί έχει μέσα τον "ιό" αλλά έχει ήδη αναπτύξει τα αντισώματα, οπότε δεν θα περάσει την ασθένεια σοβαρά και δεν θα αρρωστήσει. ταυτόχρονα όμως παρόλο που αυτό δεν θα αρρωστήσει, θα μπορεί για ένα διάστημα να μεταδώσει την ασθένεια σε ένα άλλο πουλί, κι αν αυτό δεν έχει τα αντισώματα να προστατευτεί, ίσως αρρωστήσει πολύ άσχημα. αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα είναι μεγάλο φυσικά, γιατί λόγω αντισωμάτων θα καταφέρει το σώμα του να σκοτώσει τον ιό. αν όμως δεν μπει σε καραντίνα, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να αρρωστήσει το παλιό σου πουλί και να αναρωτιέσαι από πού το έπαθε βλέποντας το καινούργιο υγιέστατο.
> 
> mayri το πουλι που εχει αντισωματα σε οποιοδηποτε ιο ...την καραντινα δεν την χρειαζεται..γτ ειναι φορεας και δεν νοσει..
> το οικοσιτο πτηνο σιγουρα θα νοσησει..και θα ναι 50 - 50 αν θα επιβειωσει οπως ειπες και ανεφερα σε αυτη την περιπτωση μονο οι εξετασεις λυνουν το θεμα απο πριν..
> 
> θα ηθελα να μου αναφερεις μια σθενεια με τον ιο της που μπορει να αποκτησει αντισωματα..
> *



Τι λέμε τώρα, το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, Φυσικά και δεν θα νοσήσει το πουλί που έχει τα αντισώματα, γιατί ο οργανισμός του ξέρει πώς να παλέψει την ασθένεια, Οπότε αν το καινούργιο πουλί έχει αντισώματα, θα φαίνεται και θα είναι υγιές, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μπορεί να είναι φορέας για ένα χρονικό διάστημα και να μεταδώσει κάποια ασθένεια στο παλιό πουλί μας. Κι όσον αφορά τις εξετάσεις που λες, είναι για τα βασικά πράγματα, δεν καλύπτουν όλο το φάσμα ασθενειών που υπάρχουν. Ακόμα και καραντίνα να κάνεις κι όλες τις εξετάσεις, πάλι ίσως να υπάρχει κάτι, που δεν το έχεις ψάξει, αλλά να υπάρχει, Απλά παίζεις με τις πιθανότητες και αποκλείεις τις πιο συχνές ασθένειες.

Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιον λόγο να διακινδυνεύσεις τη ζωή ενός πουλιού που έχεις δεθεί μαζί του επειδή δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις για ένα χρονικό διάστημα. Είναι σαν να πας διακοπές σε κάποια χώρα που σου λένε να εμβολιαστείς για κάποιες ασθένειες και εσύ να μην το κάνεις γιατί θα παραμείνεις για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα εκεί μόνο. Θα το διακινδύνευες; Πολλές χώρες δεν θα σου αφήσουν ούτε καν την είσοδο αν δεν έχεις εμβολιαστεί πρώτα. Θα ιδακινδύνευες τη ζωή σου; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί είναι η δική σου ζωή. Θα διακινδύνευες τη ζωή του παιδιού σου; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί είναι παιδί και σπλάχνο σου. Για ποιον λόγο να διακινδυνεύσεις τη ζωή του πουλιού σου δηλαδή; Επειδή δεν είναι αναντικατάστατο όπως είναι η προσωπική μας ζωή ή η ζωή του παιδιού μας; Αν δεν βλέπεις το κατοικίδιο σαν ισότιμο μέλος της οικογένειας, καλύτερα να μην το έχεις, εγώ έτσι το βλέπω.

----------


## serafeim

μην μπερδευεις τα πραγματα... δεν το κανω για εμενα... αφου εξηγησα ποιο πριν παντα κραταω καραντινα οχι 30 ημερες αλλα 50....
για την μικρη το κανω... και δεν θα το βαλω αμεσως... σε 1 βδομαδα 2 δεν ξερω 1 βδομαδα σηγουρα παντος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα σε αυτον τον χωρο που δεν κανουν καραντινα.... 

Και ο χριστος και η μανα του αν συγκρινουμε την αθλια κατασταση των πετ σοπ που ολοι μα ολοι κατακρινουμε για την κατασταση διαβιωσης αλλα και της υγειας των περισσοτερων πουλιων με αυτη την κατασταση και τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης που θα εχουν μαζι μας!!!!!!


Ο χριστος δηλαδη βρε παιδια!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα!!!
μητσο οτι και να πεις εχεις δικιο....
εγω εξηγηθηκα απο την αρχη οτι αυτο που κανω δεν ειανι σωστο... τι λεω απαγορευεται ρητος να γινονται τετοια πραγματα....
ελπιζω να πανε ολα κολα οταν τα βαλω μαζι!!!

----------


## Leonidas

*Απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιον λόγο να διακινδυνεύσεις τη ζωή ενός πουλιού που έχεις δεθεί μαζί του επειδή δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις για ένα χρονικό διάστημα. Είναι σαν να πας διακοπές σε κάποια χώρα που σου λένε να εμβολιαστείς για κάποιες ασθένειες και εσύ να μην το κάνεις γιατί θα παραμείνεις για λίγο χρονικό διάστημα εκεί μόνο. Θα το διακινδύνευες; Πολλές χώρες δεν θα σου αφήσουν ούτε καν την είσοδο αν δεν έχεις εμβολιαστεί πρώτα. Θα ιδακινδύνευες τη ζωή σου; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί είναι η δική σου ζωή. Θα διακινδύνευες τη ζωή του παιδιού σου; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί είναι παιδί και σπλάχνο σου. Για ποιον λόγο να διακινδυνεύσεις τη ζωή του πουλιού σου δηλαδή; Επειδή δεν είναι αναντικατάστατο όπως είναι η προσωπική μας ζωή ή η ζωή του παιδιού μας; Αν δεν βλέπεις το κατοικίδιο σαν ισότιμο μέλος της οικογένειας, καλύτερα να μην το έχεις, εγώ έτσι το βλέπω.

μαζι σου γι αυτο κι αυτα που εχω ζουν  ανεξαρτητα χωρις κλουβι..
*

opws egrapse o aeras


_Για να έχει κάποιο νόημα η καραντίνα θα έπρεπε να το δει γιατρός και να συνεχίσει με εξέταση κοπράνων και αίματος εάν όλα ήταν καλά θα έληγε η καραντίνα. Σίγουρα σε λιγότερες μέρες από τις προαναφερόμενες. Εάν δεν έκανε εξετάσεις και έκανε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς να χορηγήσει κάποια φάρμακα ανάλογα με την προέλευση του πουλιού τζάμπα απομόνωση. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποια νόσος εάν έχει να εκδηλωθεί θα εκδηλωθεί κατά την διάρκεια της καραντίνας και όχι μετά την λήξη αυτής. Οπότε χρήση καραντίνας χωρίς γιατρό και εξετάσεις ή χωρίς την χορηγήσει κάποιων φαρμάκων τζάμπα απομόνωση θα υποστεί το πουλί.


καλημερα mayri μου, ξερω οτι παρεξηγουμε με ολη αυτη την κουβεντα δεν πειραζει κοουβεντα να γινεται..αναφερομαι σε καταστασεις που βλεπεις γνωριζεις οτι το πουλι που θες χερει ακρας υγειας,μεχρι τωρα ετσι εχω μαθει λειτουργησει και δεν την εχω πατησει..απο πετ που λειτουργει ρολοι...αν κανεις την καραντινα 40 μερες και σου εμφανησει συμπτωματα στην 41 τι κανεις...

ο καλυτερος ελεγχος ειναι οι εξετασεις ολων των ειδων πραγμα που δεν γινεται..με την καραντινα μειωνεται τις πιθανοτητες για 40 μερες...

εγω το αντισταθμιζω αυτο με την σωστη παρακολουθηση αυτου που θελω να παρω..(ερευνα αγορας)..

οσα λες για το εξωτερικο συμφωνω...γτ εκει αλλαζουν πολλα..και οπως εγραψα μια αντιφαση μαζι με το παραδειγμα σου...για να πας στο εξωτερικο πρεπει να εχεις κανει καποια πραγματα..εδω ομως οτν θελεις να κανεις την βολτα σου..δεν περνεις καποια ουσιστικα μετρα γτ  δν χρειαζεται λογο ανοσιας...αυτο προσπαθω να πω τοση ωρα..

δημητρη δεν ζητω να αλλαξεις γνωμη απλα να δεις και μια αλλη γνωμη.._

----------


## vas

*η καραντινα γινεται αρχικα για λογους υγειας,μετα την καραντινα γινεται γνωριμια με το αλλο πουλακι(απεναντι ή  κοντα τα κλουβια) και μετα απο μερικες μερες αφου σιγουρευομαστε πως ολα ειναι καλα τα βαζουμε μαζι με επιτηρηση,εγω επειδη ειχα 2 μικρα και ενα μεγαλο ,ειχα βγαλει το πουλακι που ειχα στο μεγαλο για ενα μηνα περιπου και το ειχα βαλει σε μικροτερο,σε αυτο το διαστημα αλλαξα τελειως τη διαρυθμιση του κλουβιου ετσι ωστε να τα βαλω μαζι στο μεγαλο παλι και να μην το δει σαν εισβολεα,τωρα μιλαμε για πλασματα παρα πολυ ευαισθητα,ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να σκασει μυτη αρρωστια,μη λετε για 41 και 42 μερα... η καραντινα γινεται για να παρακολουθουμε το πουλακι,να δουμε αν αντιμετωπιζει καπου προβλημα,αν η συμπεριφορα του δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη,αν πνιγεται στο ασχετο,αν,αν,αν... το σωστο ειναι η καραντινα να κρατηθει ,αυτο θα επρεπε να συμβουλεψει και ο εκτροφεας,εχω παρει πουλακι απο μελος του φορουμ και μου ζητησε το ιδιο το μελος να κρατησω καραντινα,λες να μου εδινε αρρωστο πουλι; δε νομιζω,ηξερε απλα πως πρεπει να λειτουργει η αλυσιδα αυτη, και αυτα για τα δακρυα ας τις αφησουμε κατα μερος.. εγω παπαγαλο δεν εχω δει να δακρυζει ποτε,αν εχετε εσεις τοτε παω πασο,και δε το λεω ειρωνικα,σοβαρα το λεω,απλως εγω ουτε εχω δει ουτε εχω ακουσει ποτε για παπαγαλο να κλαιει*

----------


## aeras

Όσοι αντιδράσατε για την προληπτική αγωγή και  φυσικά όταν στο πουλί δεν γίνουν εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις κατά την διάρκεια της καραντίνας εάν υποθέσουμε ότι το πουλί  είναι  ασυμπτωματικός  φορέας της  σαλμονέλλωσης  πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ένα πτηνό μπορεί να φέρει τα βακτήρια αλλά να μην παρουσιάζει κανένα σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας. Αυτό   υποδηλώνει ένα φορέα ο οποίος τριγυρίζει διαδίδοντας την ασθένεια χωρίς καν να το γνωρίζει. Τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά σας πόσο ασφαλή θα είναι μπορείτε να μου πείτε? Παραλείπω τα  εσωτερικά παράσιτα.

----------


## nuntius

*Το πραγματικό γεγονός ότι οι προληπτικές αγωγές σε πτηνά και σε όλα τα ζώα γενικότερα έχει οδηγήσει σε ανοσία των παθογόνων μικροοργανισμών και αναποτελεσματικότητα των τωρινών φαρμάκων, σου λέει κάτι;;;!!! Για αυτόν τον λόγο, αγαπητέ αέρα, λέμε ότι πρέπει να είμαστε πάνω από τα ζώα μας και με το παραμικρό να κινητοποιούμαστε...
*

----------


## aeras

*Αρχαία η αντίσταση των μικροβίων στα αντιβιοτικά* *Λανθασμένη η αντίληψη πως η αντίσταση των παθογόνων μικροοργανισμών αποτελεί πρόσφατο φαινόμενο.* Εν αρχή υπήρχαν τα μικρόβια, αλλά και η αντίστασή τους στα αντιβιοτικά. Λανθασμένα πιστεύουμε ότι η αντίσταση των παθογόνων μικροοργανισμών στα σύγχρονα συνθετικά αντιβιοτικά είναι πρόσφατο φαινόμενο, καθώς, σύμφωνα με μια νέα καναδική επιστημονική έρευνα, για πρώτη φορά αποκαλύπτεται ότι τουλάχιστον πριν από 30.000 χρόνια τα βακτήρια είχαν βρει τρόπους να αντιστέκονται στα αντιβιοτικά, που ήσαν φυσικά προϊόντα πριν γίνουν συνθετικά.
Οι ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου ΜακΜάστερ, με επικεφαλής τον βιοχημικό Τζέρι Ράιτ και τον εξελικτικό γενετιστή Χέντρικ Πουινάρ, που δημοσίευσαν τη σχετική μελέτη στο περιοδικό «Nature», σύμφωνα με τους «Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης», το «Science» και το «New Scientist», μελέτησαν επί χρόνια γενετικό υλικό (DNA) βακτηρίων που είχαν πάρει από το υπέδαφος στην περιοχή Γιούκον του Καναδά, το οποίο είχε παγώσει πριν από δεκάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια. Χρησιμοποιώντας τις πιο σύγχρονες μεθόδους μοριακής βιολογικής ανάλυσης, κατάφεραν να διαπιστώσουν ότι η αντίσταση στα αντιβιοτικά είναι τελικά ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο με βαθιές ρίζες στο εξελικτικό παρελθόν, που προηγείται κατά πολύ της χρήσης των σύγχρονων αντιβιοτικών, τα οποία ανακαλύφθηκαν πριν από περίπου ένα αιώνα.
Αν και οι ερευνητές αναγνωρίζουν ότι η εκτεταμένη χρήση των αντιβιοτικών, ιδίως μετά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο, τα έχει καταστήσει όλο και λιγότερο αποτελεσματικά λόγω της συνεχώς αυξανόμενης αντίστασης των μικροβίων, επισημαίνουν ότι η ίδια η ικανότητα της αντίστασης προέρχεται από το μακρινό παρελθόν. Οι καναδοί επιστήμονες ανακάλυψαν μέσα στα αρχαία βακτήρια ότι γονίδια αντίστασης στα φυσικά αντιβιοτικά προϋπήρχαν των σύγχρονων αντιβιοτικών και συνυπήρχαν με άλλα γονίδια στο DNA τους για την παραγωγή φυσικών αντιβιοτικών. Οι ερευνητές κατάφεραν να απομονώσουν γονίδια στο αρχαίο βακτηριακό DNA που παρέχουν αντίσταση σε σημερινά αντιβιοτικά όπως η πενικιλίνη, η τετρακυκλίνη και η βανκομυκίνη.
Σύμφωνα με τον Ράιτ, «τα αντιβιοτικά αποτελούν τμήμα της φυσικής οικολογίας του πλανήτη, έτσι όταν νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε βρει ένα φάρμακο που δεν θα αντιμετωπίζει αντίσταση, κοροϊδεύουμε τους εαυτούς μας τελείως. Αυτές οι ουσίες είναι μέρος του φυσικού κόσμου και συνεπώς πρέπει να είμαστε απίστευτα προσεκτικοί στο πώς τις χρησιμοποιούμε. Οι μικροοργανισμοί είχαν βρει τρόπους να αντιμετωπίζουν αυτές τις ουσίες, πριν εμείς καν σκεφτούμε πώς να τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε ως αντιβιοτικά. Η αντίσταση που βλέπουμε στα νοσοκομεία, δεν είναι παρά η κορυφή του παγόβουνου» .
Τα περισσότερα αντιβιοτικά βασίζονται σε τοξικές χημικές ουσίες που χρησιμοποιούν τα βακτήρια ή οι μύκητες ως άμυνα για να εξοντώσουν άλλους μικροοργανισμούς. Αρκετοί επιστήμονες υποπτεύονταν ότι η αντίσταση στα αντιβιοτικά είχε εξελιχθεί παράλληλα με τα ίδια τα βακτήρια εδώ και εκατομμύρια χρόνια, κάτι που τώρα πια υπάρχουν οι πρώτες αποδείξεις ότι όντως συνέβη. Οι ίδιοι ερευνητές σκοπεύουν να κάνουν έρευνες ακόμα πιο πίσω στο παρελθόν και να μελετήσουν βακτήρια παγωμένα εδώ και ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια, για να δουν πόσο πίσω πάει αυτή η φυσική αντίσταση στα αντιβιοτικά.
Η νέα ανακάλυψη, σύμφωνα με επιστήμονες, δείχνει ότι οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο προέρχεται από τον φυσικό κόσμο, είναι καταδικασμένο να έχει σύντομη αποτελεσματικότητα στον χρόνο. Τα μικρόβια, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα βρουν τα αναγκαία γονίδια αντίστασης, τα οποία -και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό- ήδη προϋπάρχουν κάπου στη φύση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να περιμένουν να μεταλλαχθούν για να αναπτύξουν αντίσταση. Αρκετοί γιατροί πλέον, όπως δήλωσε ο μικροβιολόγος Μάρτιν Μπλέηζερ του πανεπιστημίου της Ν.Υόρκης, δεν πιστεύουν πια ότι θα είναι εύκολο να δημιουργηθεί ένα σούπερ-αντιβιοτικό, το οποίο θα «καθαρίζει» κάθε μικρόβιο.
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathciv_1_01/09/2011_404376
Γιάννη, λυπάμαι εάν σου χάλασα τον μύθο σου

----------


## nuntius

*Μμμμμ, αγαπητέ αέρα (Συγγνώμη που δεν αναφέρω το όνομα σου, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω)... μάλλον δεν διάβασες καλά... το άρθρο σου λέει "Η νέα  ανακάλυψη, σύμφωνα με επιστήμονες, δείχνει ότι οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο  προέρχεται από τον φυσικό κόσμο, είναι καταδικασμένο να έχει σύντομη  αποτελεσματικότητα στον χρόνο. Τα μικρόβια, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα βρουν τα  αναγκαία γονίδια αντίστασης, τα οποία -και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό- ήδη  προϋπάρχουν κάπου στη φύση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να περιμένουν να  μεταλλαχθούν για να αναπτύξουν αντίσταση. "... αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει εμείς οι ίδιοι να τα εξωθούμε στην ανάπτυξη γονιδίων αντίστασης πιο σύντομα από την ροή των πραγμάτων... γιατί αν ποτέ τα φάρμακα τελειώσουν... γκουχου γκουχου... άρα ο μύθος μου ζει και βασιλεύει... 
*

----------


## vicky_ath

Εάν ξέραμε κ από που έχουν πάρει αυτό το άρθρο στην συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα, τότε ναι, μπορεί να κατέρριπτες κανένα μύθο.... λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ εμπιστευομαι μόνο ότι διαβάζω σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά!

----------


## aeras

Αρκετοί επιστήμονες υποπτεύονταν ότι η αντίσταση στα αντιβιοτικά είχε εξελιχθεί παράλληλα με τα ίδια τα βακτήρια εδώ και εκατομμύρια χρόνια, κάτι που τώρα πια υπάρχουν οι πρώτες αποδείξεις ότι όντως συνέβη. Η νέα ανακάλυψη, σύμφωνα με επιστήμονες, δείχνει ότι οποιοδήποτε φάρμακο προέρχεται από τον φυσικό κόσμο, είναι καταδικασμένο να έχει σύντομη αποτελεσματικότητα στον χρόνο. Τα μικρόβια, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα βρουν τα αναγκαία γονίδια αντίστασης, τα οποία -και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό- ήδη προϋπάρχουν κάπου στη φύση, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να περιμένουν να μεταλλαχθούν για να αναπτύξουν αντίσταση
Έχω ακόμα μια απορία πως ένα οικόσιτο πουλάκι δικό μου θα μεταφέρει στο δικό σου οικόσιτο πουλάκι  τον άνοσο παθογόνο μικροοργανισμό?

----------


## vagelis76

*Με αφορμή το θέμα του Σεραφείμ και τη συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε στο θέμα του για τη καραντίνα,
**Να κρατήσω Καραντίνα ή όχι?** 
μετέφερα εδώ το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της, για να συζητηθεί πιο ελεύθερα.*

----------


## nuntius

*Δυστυχώς το αντικείμενο γνωσιολογίας μου είναι εντελώς άσχετο από τον ζωικό κόσμο και δεν ξέρω τους ιδιαίτερους τρόπους μετάδοσης κάθε μικροοργανισμού... αλλά δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να φέρω έστω στον ίδιο χώρο το "δικό" μου με το "δικό" σου... γι' αυτό και δεν είμαι υπέρ των πουλοσυναντήσεων... αλλά το θέμα παραμένει "οποιοδήποτε  φάρμακο προέρχεται από τον φυσικό κόσμο, είναι καταδικασμένο να έχει  σύντομη αποτελεσματικότητα στον χρόνο. Τα μικρόβια, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα  βρουν τα αναγκαία γονίδια αντίστασης, " Για ποιο λόγο να τα εξαναγκάσουμε να ανοσοποιηθούν συντομώτερα; 

Και για να μην ξεφεύγουμε, καραντίνα επιβάλλεται... αλλιώς καθαρίστε τοίχους να κάνει καλύτερα σχήματα το κεφάλι σας πάνω τους αν αρρωστήσει το ζωάκι σας από νεόφερτο ζωάκι...
*

----------


## aeras

> Εάν ξέραμε κ από που έχουν πάρει αυτό το άρθρο στην συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα, τότε ναι, μπορεί να κατέρριπτες κανένα μύθο.... λυπάμαι, αλλά εγώ εμπιστευομαι μόνο ότι διαβάζω σε επιστημονικά περιοδικά!


Οι ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου ΜακΜάστερ, με επικεφαλής τον βιοχημικό Τζέρι Ράιτ και τον εξελικτικό γενετιστή Χέντρικ Πουινάρ, που δημοσίευσαν τη σχετική μελέτη στο περιοδικό «Nature», σύμφωνα με τους «Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης», το «Science» και το «New Scientist»,

----------


## nuntius

Όλα καλά και ωραία... δεν είδες να το αμφισβητώ αυτό που παραθέτεις και υποστηρίζεις, Αέρας... αλλά δεν μου απάντησες στο θέμα για ποιον λόγο να προκαλέσω ταχύτερη ανοσοποίηση των μικροοργανισμών... είναι μία πραγματικότητα και το ξέρουμε όλοι...

----------


## geam

1ο πρόβλημα: 
όταν η nasa άρχισε να στέλνει αστροναύτες στο διάστημα, ανακάλυψαν πως οι στυλογράφοι  δεν δουλεύανε με βαρύτητα μηδέν, 
αφού η μελάνη δεν κατέβαινε για να γράψει.  
λύση a): 
μετά 6 χρόνια και $12,000,000.00 έφτιαξαν ένα στυλογράφο που δούλευε: κάτω από μηδέν βαρύτητα, ανάποδα, μέσα στο νερό , 
σε οποιαδήποτε επιφάνεια και με θερμοκρασίες που κυμαίνονται από πολλούς βαθμούς υπό του μηδενός μέχρι τους 300 βαθμούς κελσίου. 
  λύση b): 
και οι ρώσοι; τι έκαναν; ...χρησιμοποίησαν μολύβια! 

2ο πρόβλημα: 
μία πολύ μεγάλη εταιρεία καλλυντικών στην ιαπωνία δέχθηκε παράπονα από κάποιον πελάτη που αγόρασε ένα κουτί με σαπούνι 
που ήταν όμως άδειο... 
 αμέσως το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε στο αυτόματο σύστημα μεταφοράς των κουτιών από το πακετάρισμα στο τμήμα αποστολής. 
για κάποιο λόγο, ένα άδειο κουτί μπορούσε να περάσει με το υπάρχον σύστημα.  
  οι υψηλά ιστάμενοι εζήτησαν από τους μηχανικούς της εταιρείας την άμεση και πιο αποτελεσματική λύση.  
λύση a): 
αμέσως πέσανε με τα μούτρα στη δουλειά και φτιάξανε μια ανιχνευτική μηχανή ακτινών χ με οθόνες υψηλής διαύγειας που τις προσέχανε δύο άτομα 
 και βλέπανε μη τύχει και περάσει κανένα κουτί άδειο. 
  λύση b): 
  όταν το ίδιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε σε μια μικρή εταιρεία, η διεύθυνση δεν μπλέχτηκε με ακτίνες χ, ρομπότ, ηλεκτρονικά κτλ. 
αγόρασε έναν ισχυρό ανεμιστήρα και τον τοποθέτησε έτσι ώστε τα κουτιά να περνούν από μπροστά του. όσα από αυτά ήταν άδεια έβγαιναν 
από την γραμμή παραγωγής....πετώντας!
    3ο πρόβλημα: 
ένας ιδιοκτήτης αλυσίδας ξενοδοχείων πολυτελείας ταξίδεψε στις ινδίες, σε μια πόλη που την είχε επισκεφθεί δύο χρόνια πριν και, 
επίσης, κατέλυσε στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο, που ήταν κατώτερης κατηγορίας από τα δικά του. η υπάλληλος υποδοχής τον καλωσόρισε χαμογελαστή, 
λέγοντας: 
 '' καλωσορίσατε και πάλι, κύριε! τιμή κι' ευχαρίστησή μας να σας ξαναδούμε στο ξενοδοχείο μας!'' 
  τρομερά εντυπωσιασμένος από την υποδοχή αλλά και το ότι η υπάλληλος τον θυμήθηκε μετά δύο χρόνια, σκέφτηκε πως αυτό θα ήταν πολύ 
καλός τρόπος προβολής για τα ξενοδοχεία του. 
μόλις επέστρεψε έβαλε τους υπαλλήλους του να δουλεύουνε για να πραγματοποιήσουν την επιθυμία του. 
λύση a): 
με ένα κόστος $2,500,000.00 κατέβασαν τα καλύτερα προγράμματα αναγνώρισης φυσιογνωμίας, χρονολογίας, ειδικές κάμερες, τμήσεως χρόνου σε μικροδευτερόλεπτα , υπολογισμού ικανότητας υπαλλήλων, κτλ. κτλ.. 
λύση b): 
ο μεγαλοξενοδόχος ξαναταξίδεψε στο εν λόγω ξενοδοχείο και πρόσφερε ένα πολύ σεβαστό ποσό στην υπάλληλο για να του πει τι τεχνολογία 
χρησιμοποιούσαν. η υπάλληλος αρνήθηκε ευγενικά την δωροδοκία και του είπε: 
  ''κοιτάξτε, κύριε, έχουμε κάνει μια συμφωνία με τους ταξιτζήδες 
να ερωτούν τους πελάτες που μας φέρνουν αν έχουν ξαναέρθει στο ξενοδοχείο μας και, σε καταφατική περίπτωση, όταν ο ταξιτζής φέρνει 
εδώ τις βαλίτσες μας κάνει ένα σινιάλο και κερδίζει ένα δολάριο...'' 

 ηθικό δίδαγμα: 
μη περιπλέκεις τα πράγματα !... φαντάσου τις απλούστερες λύσεις...  
μάθε να συγκεντρώνεσαι στις λύσεις...όχι στα προβλήματα!.............. 
ήθελα να πω λοιπόν, πως όταν διαφωνούμε σ’ ένα διάλογο, λέμε πράγματα εμπεριστατωμένα και τεκμηριωμένα… δεν μιλάμε μόνο για να μιλάμε…
επίσης τελειώνοντας να προσθέσω , πως κανείς από εμάς δεν πάει στον γιατρό προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν παίρνει αντιβίωση προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν κάνει μια θεραπεία προληπτικά… μου μοιάζει με το ανέκδοτο που ο πατέρας έδερνε το παιδί , επειδή μπορεί να έκανε κάτι…
πρέπει να προϋπάρχει πρόβλημα, για να δοθεί η λύση…
τα υπόλοιπα προσωπικά μου φαίνονται λόγια του αέρα…

----------


## geam

επειδή τυχαίνει να δουλεύω σε φαρμακοβιομηχανία, να υπενθυμίσω πως από προληπτικές αγωγές και αλόγιστη χρήση βρισκόμαστε ήδη στην 4η γενιά αντιβιοτικών…

----------


## aeras

Με το σκεπτικό μην τυχόν και προκαλέσω ταχύτερη ανοσοποίηση των μικροοργανισμών ( που μπορεί και να μην ισχύει) δεν μου εξήγησες μέσο ποιας οδού  αυτοί οι οργανισμοί θα φτάσουν στο δικό σου σπίτι, αφήνω στο κοπάδι μου έναν πιθανό φορέα της σαλμονέλωσης για να δω τις επιπτώσεις. Ε όχι δεν θα το κάνω.

----------


## mitsman

> Οι ερευνητές του πανεπιστημίου ΜακΜάστερ, με επικεφαλής τον βιοχημικό Τζέρι Ράιτ και τον εξελικτικό γενετιστή Χέντρικ Πουινάρ, που δημοσίευσαν τη σχετική μελέτη στο περιοδικό «Nature», σύμφωνα με τους «Τάιμς της Νέας Υόρκης», το «Science» και το «New Scientist»,


μπορεις να μας περασεις το λινκ?

----------


## nuntius

Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι απλή, κοινή λογική του μέσου συνετού ανθρώπου, όπως λέμε στη δική μου δουλειά, το γεγονός ότι με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο ο μικροοργανισμός θα κυκλοφορήσει. Γιατί ακόμη κ αν το πουλί σου δεν έρθει στο σπίτι μου, εσύ θα έρθεις σίγουρα στα σπίτια άλλων και δεν παύεις να είσαι ασυμπτωματικός φορέας λόγω του ανώτερου ανοσοποιητικού συστήματός σου!!!

Και όπως είπες και ο (Βουναλ)Άκης, το να μην δέχεσαι ότι με την προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων μειώνεις την δραστικότητα τους κατά σημαντικά χρονικά περιθώρια, είναι λόγια του αέρα! Κοινή λογική και κοινός νους είναι απλά!!!*
Είμαστε στην 4η γενιά αντιβιωτικών και ακόμα δεν έχουν καταλήξει ποια θα είναι η 5η όταν θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχουμε δρομολογήσει την 6η!
*

----------


## aeras

Όποιος έχει την ικανότητα να συζητήσει με το  πτηνό  δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει σε αυτό προληπτική αγωγή. Όταν έχει πρόβλημα θα του το πει.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεσαι ειρωνικός.... κουβέντα κάνουμε!
Το λινκ δε μας έβαλες όμως, αν το έχεις διαθέσιμο βέβαια!

----------


## geam

> Όποιος έχει την ικανότητα να συζητήσει με το πτηνό δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει σε αυτό προληπτική αγωγή. Όταν έχει πρόβλημα θα του το πει.


οποιος έχει λιγοστή εμπειρία, τηρεί τις στοιχειώδεις αρχές καθαριότητας και φροντίδας, και έχει μάτια ανοικτά, βλέπει αν κάτι πάει στραβά…
αν τώρα χορηγεί ότι σκεύασμα κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά και συνταγογραφείται στην πτηνιατρική επιστήμη, πολύ φοβάμαι, ότι το μόνο πουλάκι που θα έχει να φροντίζει θα είναι το δικό του…

----------


## aeras

> μπορεις να μας περασεις το λινκ?


http://iidr.mcmaster.ca/IIDR-news/AncientAntibioticResistance.html

----------


## aeras

> οποιος έχει λιγοστή εμπειρία, τηρεί τις στοιχειώδεις αρχές καθαριότητας και φροντίδας, και έχει μάτια ανοικτά, βλέπει αν κάτι πάει στραβά…
> αν τώρα χορηγεί ότι σκεύασμα κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά και συνταγογραφείται στην πτηνιατρική επιστήμη, πολύ φοβάμαι, ότι το μόνο πουλάκι που θα έχει να φροντίζει θα είναι το δικό του…


Παρόλα αυτά κάποιοι που τηρούν με θρησκευτική ευλάβεια όλα τα παραπάνω τυγχάνει να ασθενήσει και το δικό τους πουλάκι.

----------


## jk21

ειτε ειναι γραφτο καποια στιγμη καποιο μικροβιο να γινει ανθεκτικο σε καποιο νεο σχημα φαρμακων ή οχι ,γιατι  αυτο ισως  γινοτανε απο αρχαιοτατων χρονων ,δεν παει να πει οτι πρεπει να κανουμε οτιδηποτε για να γινει αυτο ταχυτερα ! οποιον επιστημονα σοβαρο γιατρο και να ρωτησεις ,θα σου πει οτι αντιβιωση δινουμε οταν ο γιατρος κρινει ειτε μεσω εξετασεων ,ειτε μεσω δικια του εμπειριας ,οτι εχουμε συμπτωματα (ειτε ανθρωποι ειτε ζωα ) μικροβιακης λοιμωξης .ποτε προληπτικα .στα πουλια η συζητηση για χρηση αντιβιοτικων γινεται 

 α)  ειτε στην περιπτωση της μυκοπλασμωσης οπου οι κτηνιατροι προτεινουν χρηση φαρμακευτικων σχηματων καποιο διαστημα πριν την αναπαραγωγη ,*μονο*  αν υπαρχουν συμπτωματα υποβοσκουζας αναπνευστικης νοσου και ιστορικο στην εκτροφη ,αρκετων περιπτωσεων μαυρης τελειας
Μαύρη τελίτσα (Black point)! Που οφείλεται? Αντιμετώπιση?
στην προηγουμενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο και θανατους νεοσσων ( κατι που ειναι θεμα αναζητησης ακομα απο τους επιστημονες ,η σαφης αιτια με πιθανες το μυκοπλασμα ,την ατοξοπλασματωση,ή καποιο παραμυξοιο ) .

β) ειτε στην περιπτωση φορεων σαλμονελλωσης .ποτε ομως χωρις εξετασεις οπου αυτο ανιχνευεται .το αν στα πουλια μας δεν κανουμε εξετασεις οταν τα παιρνουμε αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα..... επειδη λοιπον η καραντινα εχει ενα παραθυρο ανοιχτο ,θα ανοιξουμε και τις πορτες;

και στις δυο περιπτωσεις η χρηση αντιβιωσεων δεν γινεται προληπτικα αλλα υστερα απο διαπιστωση προβληματος ειτε αμφισβητουμενου για την αιτια και απο την ιδια την επιστημονικη κοινοτητα (συμπτωματα νεοσσων με μαυρη τελεια ) ,ειτε κρυφου που πρεπει σε σοβαρες εκτροφες να τυγχανει παντα αναζητησης κατα την εισοδο νεων πουλιων στην εκτροφη .αν κατανοω την δυσκολια ενος χομπιστα λιγων πουλιων που δεν εχουν μεγαλη (*οικονομικη* ) αξια να κανει αυτους τους ελεγχους στα κτηνιατρικα κεντρα,δεν την κατανοω για οργανωμενους εκτροφεις επαγγελματιες (νομιμους ή μη )  ή για ατομα που αγοραζουν πουλια κοστους 300 ευρω και πανω .την ολη σκεψη την κανω πανω σε οικονομικα κριτηρια γιατι αν μιλησω για αξια πραγματικη που εχουν για καποιους τα πουλια τους ,εκει δεν τιθεται ζητημα αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ακομα και για το πουλακι των 10 ευρω .κουβαλαει μεσα του ψυχη που ο Δημιουργος δεν την κοστολογησε σε ευρω ....

----------


## aeras

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεσαι ειρωνικός.... κουβέντα κάνουμε!
> Το λινκ δε μας έβαλες όμως, αν το έχεις διαθέσιμο βέβαια!


Όταν συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια είδη και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα δεν είναι ειρωνεία?

----------


## mariakappa

εγω ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση.εχετε παρει ποτε πολυ που να το κρατησατε σε καραντινα και να ανακαλυψατε οτι ειναι αρρωστο μετα απο μερες?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Όταν συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια είδη και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα δεν είναι ειρωνεία?


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις..... ποια ανόμοια είδη συγκρίθηκαν??

Μαρία εμένα προσωπικά δε μου έχει συμβεί, ευτυχώς όλα μου τα πουλάκια ήταν υγιέστατα, αλλά ξέρω φίλη στην οποία συνέβη!

----------


## Leonidas

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις..... ποια ανόμοια είδη συγκρίθηκαν??
> 
> Μαρία εμένα προσωπικά δε μου έχει συμβεί, ευτυχώς όλα μου τα πουλάκια ήταν υγιέστατα, αλλά ξέρω φίλη στην οποία συνέβη!



βικακη ξερεις τι ειχε..και αν επεζησε..

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα 2 φορες φετος.... τα εκανα ανταλλαγη!!! και ηταν αρρωστα!! αλλα τα προσεξα και ειναι μια χαρα τωρα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> βικακη ξερεις τι ειχε..και αν επεζησε..


Ναι, επρόκειτο για κοκατίλ, το οποίο δυστυχώς πέθανε μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες με αντιβιώσεις...
Το πουλάκι φαινόταν υγιέστατο τις πρώτες μέρες, μάλιστα το είχα κρατήσει κ εγώ 1-2 μέρες σπίτι μου κ έπειτα το πήρε η φίλη μου!

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη καλά όλα αυτά που λες, αλλά νέο πουλί στο κουμάσι και αδυναμία εξετάσεων επιβάλλεται προληπτική αγωγή για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο σε κάποιον βαθμό, με  όλα τα άλλα πελαγοδρομούμε.

----------


## mitsman

Εσυ κανεις προοληπτικες εξετασεις σε ολα σου τα πουλακια που φερνεις στο σπιτι σου???????

εγω σιγουρα οχι! Να σου πω την αληθεια μου δεν εχω κανει σε κανενα καναρινακι γιατι στο μερος που μενω δεν εχω αυτη την πολυτελεια! ουτε και τα χρηματα για 30 καναρινια!!!

οποτε το λιγοτερο που μπορουσα να κανω και το εκανα ηταν *καραντινα*!!

----------


## aeras

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεις..... ποια ανόμοια είδη συγκρίθηκαν??


ήθελα να πω λοιπόν, πως όταν διαφωνούμε σ’ ένα διάλογο, λέμε πράγματα εμπεριστατωμένα και τεκμηριωμένα… δεν μιλάμε μόνο για να μιλάμε…
επίσης τελειώνοντας να προσθέσω , πως κανείς από εμάς δεν πάει στον γιατρό προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν παίρνει αντιβίωση προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν κάνει μια θεραπεία προληπτικά… μου μοιάζει με το ανέκδοτο που ο πατέρας έδερνε το παιδί , επειδή μπορεί να έκανε κάτι…
πρέπει να προϋπάρχει πρόβλημα, για να δοθεί η λύση…
τα υπόλοιπα προσωπικά μου φαίνονται λόγια του αέρα… 
Δηλαδή να μεταφέρει την ασθένεια σε όλο το κουμάσι και μετά να ξεκινήσουν τα φάρμακα σε όλο το κοπάδι αυτή είναι η λύση. Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως παίζει με την νοημοσύνη μου?

----------


## mitsman

> Δηλαδή να μεταφέρει την ασθένεια σε όλο το κουμάσι και μετά να ξεκινήσουν τα φάρμακα σε όλο το κοπάδι αυτή είναι η λύση. Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως παίζει με την νοημοσύνη μου?


Αυτο ειναι το νοημα λοιπον της καραντινας.... απομονωνουμε το πουλι για 40 μερες χωρις να εχει επαφη με τα υπολοιπα, ελεγχουμε κουτσουλιες, κοιλιακη χωρα και οτι αλλο μπορουμε.... και αν στις 40 μερες δεν εχει εμφανισει κατι τοτε μπορουμε να ησυχασουμε καπως και να ξεκινησει η φαση της γνωριμιας με το κοπαδι!

οι ρυθμοι ζωης ενος πουλιου ειναι τοσο γρηγοροι πο στις 40 μερες αν εχει κατι, οχι απλα θα το εχει εκδηλωσει αλλα θα χρηζει και αμμεσης βοηθειας θεωρω!!!


Πες μας Μιχαλη τι διαδικασια ακολουθεις εσυ!!! γιατι εγω ειμαι σιγουρος απο εσενα, οτι εισαι χειροτερος (με την καλη εννοια, υπερπροστατευτικος) με τα πουλια που φερνεις στο κοπαδι σου!

----------


## warlock

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να διορθωθεί και ο τίτλος ?Όταν λέμε ότι δυίστανται οι απόψεις εννοούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε για το αποτέλεσμα.Το ότι κάποιος μας λέει ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό και δεν το κάνουμε(για δικούς μας λόγους ) δεν συμαίνει ότι είναι παραγοντας για να δυίστανται οι απόψεις .Και ίσως οδηγήσει σε λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## aeras

> Εσυ κανεις προοληπτικες εξετασεις σε ολα σου τα πουλακια που φερνεις στο σπιτι σου???????
> 
> εγω σιγουρα οχι! Να σου πω την αληθεια μου δεν εχω κανει σε κανενα καναρινακι γιατι στο μερος που μενω δεν εχω αυτη την πολυτελεια! ουτε και τα χρηματα για 30 καναρινια!!!
> 
> οποτε το λιγοτερο που μπορουσα να κανω και το εκανα ηταν *καραντινα*!!


Με τον όρο καραντίνα ο καθένας εννοεί ότι θέλει από ότι κατάλαβα.
Θα σου πω τι κάνω εγώ, το νέο πουλί πριν ενταχτεί στο κουμάσι μου κατοικεί σε άλλο χώρο του χορηγώ γενική αντιβίωση, για πρωτόζωα, και αντιπαρασιτικά σκευάσματα.  
(καραντίνα  στο ίδιο σπίτι σε άλλο δωμάτιο δεν ισχύει,  οι ιοί κυκλοφορούν με τον αέρα και *οι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να μεταφέρουν οποιοδήποτε από τους ένδεκα τύπους μολυσματικών ιών, μερικοί θανατηφόροι  σε άλλα πτηνά* κάποιοι από αυτούς  μπορούν να εμφανιστούν  μετά από  εβδομάδες ή μήνες)

----------


## mitsman

Αρα ερχεσαι στα λογια μας!!! *Η απομονωση των πουλιων ειναι απαραιτητη!!!* ηξερα οτι εσυ θα τα προσεχες!! τωρα για την προοληπτικη χρηση φαρμακων ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα!

----------


## aeras

εάν υποθέσουμε ότι το πουλί είναι ασυμπτωματικός φορέας της σαλμονέλλωσης πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ένα πτηνό μπορεί να φέρει τα βακτήρια αλλά να μην παρουσιάζει κανένα σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας. Αυτό υποδηλώνει ένα φορέα ο οποίος τριγυρίζει διαδίδοντας την ασθένεια χωρίς καν να το γνωρίζει. Τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά σας πόσο ασφαλή θα είναι μπορείτε να μου πείτε?
Απάντηση στο παραπάνω ερώτημα που έκανα δεν έλαβα από τους αντίθετους με την προληπτική αγωγή

----------


## geam

> ήθελα να πω λοιπόν, πως όταν διαφωνούμε σ’ ένα διάλογο, λέμε πράγματα εμπεριστατωμένα και τεκμηριωμένα… δεν μιλάμε μόνο για να μιλάμε…
> επίσης τελειώνοντας να προσθέσω , πως κανείς από εμάς δεν πάει στον γιατρό προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν παίρνει αντιβίωση προληπτικά, ή κανείς από εμάς δεν κάνει μια θεραπεία προληπτικά… μου μοιάζει με το ανέκδοτο που ο πατέρας έδερνε το παιδί , επειδή μπορεί να έκανε κάτι…
> πρέπει να προϋπάρχει πρόβλημα, για να δοθεί η λύση…
> τα υπόλοιπα προσωπικά μου φαίνονται λόγια του αέρα… 
> Δηλαδή να μεταφέρει την ασθένεια σε όλο το κουμάσι και μετά να ξεκινήσουν τα φάρμακα σε όλο το κοπάδι αυτή είναι η λύση. Γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως παίζει με την νοημοσύνη μου?


φίλε συγχώρεσε το θάρρος μου αλλά μάλλον χρειάζεσαι διερμηνέα στα ελληνικά...
οι φίλοι νωρίτερα σου είπαν πως πριν εντάξεις το νεο πουλάκι στο κοπάδι σου το βάζεις σε καραντίνα... άποψη με την οποία συμφωνώ και εγώ... (αυτή εαν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι και η αφορμή του διαλόγου)...
εάν και εφόσον αρρωστήσει λοιπόν, του χορηγείς το αντίστοιχο σκεύασμα... 

η διαφωνία μου έγκειται στην προληπτική αγωγή. ποια ακριβώς  ακολουθείς εσύ όταν φέρεις ένα νέο μέλος στο κουμάσι???? κάποιο κοκτέηλ ή σχήμα που καλύπτει και τους *ένδεκα* τύπους μολυσματικών ιών??????
μνημη και νοημοσύνη έχουν και τα χρυσόψαρα...5 δευτερολέπτων....

----------


## mitsman

δεν υπαρχει λογος για εντασεις... αν δυο ατομα πιστευουν πως εκεινοι ξερουν καλα κανουν!!

εμεις πιστευουμε και θα προτεινουμε αυτο που πιστευουμε για το καλυτερο των φτερωτων μας φιλων... απο εκει και περα... οπως λενε και στο χωριο μου..
περι ορεξεως... κολοκυθοπιτα!!!!

----------


## mayri

Τι προληπτική αγωγή ρε παιδιά, αστειευόμαστε τώρα; Ποιος σοβαρός γιατρός και πού συμβουλεύει προληπτική αγωγή; Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω ένα επιστημονικό άρθρο που να επιβραβεύει την προληπτική αγωγή χωρίς να το κράζει το σύνολο της επιστημονικής κοινότητας. Κι ότι αναφέρομαι στους ανθρώπους δεν έχει καμία σημασία, γιατί την τελευταία φορά που έλεγξα ο άνθρωπος ανήκε στα θηλαστικά όπως και στο ζωικό βασίλειο κι όχι σε δικιά του κατηγορία πλασμάτων.
Η μοναδική "προληπτική αγωγή" στον άνθρωπο που έχω ακούσει, είναι η αφαίρεση των μαστών στη γυναίκα όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα κληρονομικότητας καρκίνου και μεγάλη πιθανότητα, πάνω από 90% η γυναίκα να νοσήσει από καρκίνο του μαστού αργότερα στη ζωή της. Οπότε γίνεται αφαίρεση και μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες στο 7-11%. Αλλά αυτό γίνεται για την ίδια τη γυναίκα, δεν γίνεται προληπτική αγωγή για τους γείτονές της ή για τους συγκατοίκους της και με απόφαση της ίδιας.

Δηλαδή σε ένα ίσως υγιέστατο πουλάκι, θα πρέπει να του κάνω προληπτική αγωγή και να το γεμίσω φάρμακα και αντιβιώσεις γιατί ίσως να είναι άρρωστο (!!!!). Και μιλάμε για ένα πουλάκι που ζυγίζει γραμμάρια....
40 μέρες για έναν άνθρωπο ίσως να φαίνεται λίγο χρονικό διάστημα, ο χρόνος ζωής ενός πουλιού όμως λειτουργεί διαφορετικά από τα ανθρώπινα δεδομένα. Προληπτικές εξετάσεις, ναι, να το δεχτώ, εξετάσεις αίματος και κοπράνων και εξέταση του πουλιού, αλλά όχι και προληπτικές αγωγές και θεραπείες....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ πάντως δεν παίρνω κανένα φάρμακο αν δεν αρρωστήσω για προληπτικούς λόγους.

----------


## kaveiros

Θα συμφωνήσω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ με τον Κωσταντίνο στο θέμα των φαρμάκων. Αν δεν υπάρχει κανένα σύμπτωμα...και δεν υπάρχουν σχετικές εξετάσεις...δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Θα συμφωνήσω επίσης και με τον Λεωνίδα ότι όταν γίνονται συναντήσεις...κανείς δε μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος για το τι ασθένειες έχει περάσει το κάθε πουλί, επίσης μπορεί να είναι απλά φορέας ασθένειας που δεν έχει εκδηλωθεί ποτέ, αλλά να εκδηλωθεί σε κάποιο άλλο που θα κολλήσει. Όσο για το θέμα της καραντίνας...δε πιστεύω ότι παρέχει απόλυτη προστασία αλλά μια "υποτυπώδη" προστασία. Όταν έχω τις κονούρες στο κεφάλι μου και μετά παω στο άλλο δωμάτιο και έρχεται η κοκατιλίτσα πάνω μου...στην ίδια μπλούζα...τότε αυτό που κάνω δεν είναι ακριβώς καραντίνα αλλά σαφώς η πιθανότητα να κολλήσει κάτι το ένα στο άλλο είναι μικρότερη απ το να τα είχα όλη μέρα μαζί, να τρώνε και να πίνουν απ τα ίδια σκεύη κτλ. Κοινώς για να καταλήξω κάπου...3 μήνες περίπου που έχω πουλιά, έχουν περάσει αρκετά απ τα χέρια μου, καραντίνα τήρησα, κάποιες φορές έγιναν ατυχήματα και η καραντίνα έσπασε αλλά δεν την σταμάτησα. Ως τώρα κανένα πουλί δεν εμφάνισε συμπτώματα που είχε άλλο. Π.χ ακάρεα...

----------


## mitsman

Το οτι εμεις δεν τηρουμε κατα γραμμα τους κανονες της καραντινας δεν σημαινει ομως οτι η δεν υφισταται καραντινα!!
Οποιος παει σε εκτροφειο του εξωτερικου θα δινετε τι σημαινει καραντινα και καθαριοτητα!!!

----------


## BeHappy

Συμφωνώ με το Δημήτρη και προσωπικά ακολουθώ την τακτική του Κωνσταντίνου. Αρχές Αυγούστου πήρα το ζευγάρι των Greys, το οποίο ήταν σε άθλια κατάσταση υγιεινής σύμφωνα με τα τωρινά standards. Τα πουλιά μείνανε επί 48ωρο σε ξεχωριστό δωμάτιο από τα δικά μου έτσι ώστε να καθαριστούν και να απολυμανθούν επιμελώς τα κλουβιά τους και τα ίδια. Όταν λέω απολύμανση κλουβιού εννοώ πλύσιμο με καυτό νερό και dettol και μετά ψέκασμά του με αντιπαρασιτικό ειδικό για πουλιά. Τα πουλιά έκαναν μπάνιο και έφερα έναν φίλο μου κτηνίατρο να τους ρίξει μία πρώτη ματιά και πήραμε κουτσουλιές για βιοχημικές εξετάσεις... γιατί δυστυχώς ειδικά το αρσενικό δεν πιάνεται ακόμα. Όταν τα έβγαζα από τα κλουβιά ήταν σε ξεχωριστά δωμάτια ως "καραντίνα" για να μην έρθουν σε άμεση επαφή. Παρατηρούσα επιμελώς, κουτσουλιές και συμπεριφορές για οτιδήποτε ανησυχητικό ή μη φυσιολογικό. Φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν έδωσα από την στιγμή που οι βιοχημικές βγήκαν καθαρές. Εννοείται ότι κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του κλουβί με τα σχετικά αξεσουάρ και παιχνίδια. Προχθές κλείσαμε μήνα συμβίωσης και σήμερα άφησα το πρώτο κοινό πέταγμα... Συνεχίζω την παρατήρηση.

Δεν συμβουλεύω ότι είναι η σωστή τακτική, απλά πρακτικά από όσο έχω διαβάσει είναι τακτική που συνηθίζεται χωρίς να είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με "φαρμακευτικές αγωγές". Το ασφαλέστερο κατά την γνώμη μου θα ήταν ο συνδυασμός της με αιματολογικές και βιοχημικές εξετάσεις.

----------


## akoylini

δεν τίθεται θεμα 'τα πηρα απο τον ιδιο εκτροφεα,απο το ιδιο petshop'
το καθε ζωντανο εχει τον δικο του οργανισμό και δεν ξερει κανεις πως θα συμπεριφερθεί.
καραντινα και παλι καραντινα για να εχουμε το κεφαλι μας ησυχο.
οσοι εχουν,ειχαν ενυδρεια (off topic) και εκει εχουμε καραντινα,μαλιστα πριν 2 χρονια καποιοι Δισκαδες (Βασιλιας τον Ενυδρειων) πηραμε απο ιδιο μαγαζι Δισκους νεας γεννιας,οσοι πηραμε βαλαμε τους νεους Δισκους σε ενυδρειο καραντινα ,σε αποσταση 4 μετρων ειχα το βασικο ενυδρειο και πολλοι αλλοι πανω κατω ειχαν την καραντινα στον ιδιο χωρο σκεπτομενοι βεβαια πως τα ψαρια ειναι στο νερο και οχι στον αερα,τα νεοφερμενα ψαρια λοιπον ειχαν Ιο οπου μεταφερονταν και απο αερα,καποιοι χασαμε ολους τους Δισκους μας καποιοι αλλοι μαζι και τα νεογεννητα της εκτροφης μας.........
για οσους δεν γνωριζουν ενα ζευγαρι Δισκων εχει περιπου 300-400 ευρω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

επειδη γνωριζω το ΜΙΧΑΛΗ (αερα ) λιγο περισσοτερο απο τους υπολοιπους θα πω οτι ειναι ενα ατομο που ισως κανει την καλυτερη καραντινα απο ολους μας εδω μεσα στα πουλακια του ,για τα οποια ψαχνει για να τους προσφερει το καλυτερο .το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι της παλιοτερης φρουρας που δεν ειχε και δεν εχει εμπιστοσυνη στους γιατρους και στις οποιες εξετασεις κανουν .για αυτο και ενεργει χρησιμοποιωντας μη σκεπτομενος το κοστος φαρμακευτικα σχηματα που για μενα ,περα απο καποια αντιπαρασιτικα του χωρου και των ιδιων των πουλιων (ειτε για εξωπαρασιτα απαραιτητα ,ειτε για ενδοπαρασιτα υπο προυποθεσεις αναλογα με την εκτροφη ) ,τα υπολοιπα ειναι εντελως λαθος η χρηση τους .οσο τα πραγματα ομως προχωρουν και οσο εμπεδωνουμε στους χωρους διαδικτυακης και μη συζητησης για τα πτηνα ,οτι η επαφη με τους γιατρους ειναι απαραιτητη ,τοσο περισσοτεροι απο αυτους με τις επισκεψεις μας θα αποκτησουνε περισσοτερη πειρα (αν δεν εχουν ηδη ) αλλα και θα αυξηθουν στον αριθμο και μεσοπροθεσμα το μελλον των  οικοσιτων πουλιων θα ειναι πιο ευοιωνο ,σε προτυπα οπως τα ευρωπαικα .... αλλιως θα μεινουμε στο να δινουμε αντιβιωσεις ,αλλαζοντας συνεχως σχηματα (που πολλες φορες θα ειναι ιδιες με αλλο εμπορικο ονομα ) και μαζι με αυτα και τα <<φωτα >> του γαστρεντερικου των πουλιων ! 

ξαναλεω αν η καραντινα εχει <<παραθυρα>> δεν παει να πει οτι θα ανοιξουμε και τις πορτες ! και αφου η καραντινα ειναι ενα ειδος <<  καστρου >>  δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να καψουμε τα σιτηρα απ εξω (για να μην εχει τροφη ο εχθρος οταν θα μας πολιορκει )  πριν καν δουμε τον εχθρο να πλησιαζει απο μακρια ... γιατι αν το κανουμε ,εκεινος μπορει να μην εχει τροφη αλλα θα πολιορκησει ενα λαο ηδη πεινασμενο .... ο νοων νοητω !   

* ειδικα αν μιλαμε για παπαγαλους οπου οι μυκητες (candida ) λογω  λαθος ταισματος νεοσσων στο χερι και λογω αλφατοξινων απο τους ξηρους καρπους που τους γεμιζουν ασπεργιλλο (μυκητας του αναπνευστικου ) η χωρις λογο χορηγια αντιβιωσεων ,λειαινει το δρομο για να δρασουν πιο ευκολα!!!

----------


## aeras

> Τι προληπτική αγωγή ρε παιδιά, αστειευόμαστε τώρα; Ποιος σοβαρός γιατρός και πού συμβουλεύει προληπτική αγωγή; ....


Σου δίνω την ευκαιρία να τον  κράξεις εσύ.
http://www.poc.gr/entypa/Proetimasia.pdf

----------


## mayri

> Σου δίνω την ευκαιρία να τον  κράξεις εσύ.
> http://www.poc.gr/entypa/Proetimasia.pdf


Συγγνώμη, εγώ θα τον κράξω; Όταν ο κύριος ιατρός πνευμονολόγος κάνει σοβαρή έρευνα και δημοσιεύσει τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς του σε επιστημονικό περιοδικό ή σε συνέδριο κτηνιατρικής και αποδεχτούν τα λεγόμενά του και τις αποδείξεις του οι "σχετικοί"του είδους τότε θα τον παραδεχτώ. Μου δίνεις ένα pdf file που γράφτηκε σε σε έναν όμιλο καναρινόφιλων που έχει μέσα κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι, από γιατρούς μέχρι καθαρίστριες, και μου λες να κρίνω αυτά που γράφει σε μία ιστοσελίδα όπου η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των χρηστών της δεν έχει ιδέα από ιατρική ή από κτηνιατρική και το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι εμπειρικά να έχουν καναρίνια σαν παρέα ή ακόμα και να τα εκτρέφουν.

Πολύ θα ήθελα να δω τον ιατρό πνευμονολόγο να δημοσιεύει την "έρευνά του" σε επιστημονικό site ή περιοδικό, έτσι, για να διαβάσουμε και τις αντιδράσεις ανθρώπων που ξέρουν. Ειλικρινά δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο, αλλά το γεγονός και μόνο ότι χρησιμοποιεί την ιατρική του ειδικότητα για να "περάσει" την άποψή του, με έχει εξοργίσει. 



> Όλα αυτά βέβαια περασμένα από το φίλτρο του γιατρού αλλά και του εκτροφέα που θέλει όσο το δυνατόν τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με το λιγότερο κόστος σε χρήμα και χρόνο


Σώπα, περασμένα με το φίλτρο του γιατρού; Σε ποιο συνέδριο κτηνιατρικής; Μπορώ να μάθω;
Και από πότε οι πνευμονολόγοι είναι ικανοί να μιλήσουν για ιατρικά θέματα που αφορούν πουλιά;

Την περασμένη βδομάδα πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο ζώων το cockatiel μου κι ο γιατρός δεν ήξερε αν το πουλί θα μπορούσε να επιζήσει την αναισθησία για επέμβαση, ούτε καν ο αναισθησιολόγος δεν ήξερε, και έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσουν με πτηνίατρο για να πάρουν τη γνώμη του, και τώρα ο πνευμονολόγος έγινε ειδικός στην κτηνιατρική πουλιών; Επειδή έκανε κάποιες εκτροφές; ςγώ προσωπικά δεν τον βλέπω περισσότερο έμπειρο ή ικανό να κρίνει από τον οποιοδήποτε εδώ σ'αυτό το site που έχει κάνει εκτροφές καναρινιών, Το γεγονός ότι είναι γιατρός ούτε του δίνει το δικαίωμα να μιλάει, ούτε την εμπειρία, ούτε την ικανότητα. Η ειδικότητά του είναι ο ανθρώπινος πνεύμονας, όχι η ζωή ενός πουλιού 30 γραμμαρίων....


Τι άλλο θ'ακούσουμε.....

----------


## aeras

Επειδή μου αρέσει ο τρόπος της γραφής σου κράξε και αυτούς
http://www.aazv.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=545

----------


## Leonidas

_..καθησα και διαβασα προσεκτικα ολες τις γνωμες..περιμενα να υπωθουν ολα..

πρωτα για την καραντινα...

θα το παρουσιασω οσο πιο απλα γινεται..υπαρχει ενα κοκατιλ σε ενα πετ..φενεται υγειης υπαρχει ερευνα αγορας 1 μηνας..και αποφασιζουμε να το παρουμε...
(αν φενεται αρρωστο η καραντινα επιβαλλεται δεν θα διαφωνησω)

σε αυτο που δεν φενεται αρρωστο..το αγοραζουμε...δεν του κανουμε εξετασεις..γιατι δεν εχουμε λεφτα..και το τοποθετουμε σε καραντινα 40 ημερες..

ποια ειναι τ σταδια της καραντινας λοιπον...

1..το πουλι θα παθει για αρχη ενα μικρο-μεγαλο σοκ απο την επαφη των χεριων..και την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος..ισως παθει στρες ισως οχι..ισως πεθανει ισως οχι..

2..για 40 μερες θα το παρακολουθουμε μη τυχον και  εμφανησει συμπτωματα..το πουλι που για 1μηνα το παρακολουθησαμε κ ειδαμε πως ειναι καλα...

3..το ιδιο το πουλι για 40 μερες εκει που ειχε παρεα μενει μονο του..(αν βρεθει σε μια οικογενεια απειρη..ή με μικρα παιδια...παλι θα ειναι πιθανον σε κατασταση στρες..

4..περνανε οι 40 μερες καραντινας..
και τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι 3 αφου το εχουμε τοποθετησει με το οικοσιτο ή σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια για αρχη διπλα διπλα__..



***ολα θα κοιλυσουν ομαλα..και τα δυο τους θα εχουν μια ευτυχισμενη ζωη..συμπερασμα..η καραντινα στ 1 και πιθανον 3 εκανε ζημια στο πουλι και του εφαγε χρονο απο την ζωη του.. 2 και 4 ολη η διαδικασια εγινε για το εαν..


***το νεο μελος στην 41/45 ημερα στη νεα του ζωη αρρωστενει...1..κριμα για το πουλι..2..δεν ειδαμε τπτ..κριμα για το πουλι..3..το ιδιο..4..το ιδιο..5 το βαζω εγω..ισως μολυνθει και το οικοσιτο..και τοτε οπως ειδα καπου να γραφεται και μαρεσε γελασα..θα λερωσουμε τους τοιχους με τα κεφαλια μας..


***το νεο μελος στην 41/45 ημερα στη νεα του ζωη ειναι ντουρο και εχει κλεψει καρδιες..το οικοσιτο ομως αρρωστενει..οι λογοι..μπορει να οφειλεται ειτε στο  νεο πουλι που αποτελει φορεας ειτε σε καποιο αλλο λογο..(λιγο σπανιο..και μεγαλη χρονικη συμπτωση)...αρα..1 και 3 και 4..αδικο για το πουλι..2..δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα..και βαφουμε τους τοιχους κοκκινους....

αναφερθηκε καπου γτ να παρουμε ρισκο για το οικοσιτο πουλι..μηπως το πραγματικο ρισκο το περνουμε για αυτο που δεν φταιει σε τπτ..

καποιοι απο εσας γνωριζεται τον μπουμπι απο εδω..μου τον εδωσε ενας καλος φιλος απο εδω..τις δυο πρωτες μερες δεν ηταν πολυ κεφατος μεσα σε κλουβι διπλα στν ομορφια και τ λουνεη..δν ετρωγε παραμονο το βραδυ λιγο..και φενοταν στρεσαρισμενο...πηρα τηλ το παιδι και το ρωτησα αν ειχε δει τπτ και μου ειπε οχι..πλεον μετα την τριτη μερα ξεθαρεψε και εχει μπει στη παρεα με τ αλλα..
αν εκανα καραντινα..και ητν κλεισμενο μονο του..τι καταληξη πιστευετε πως θα ειχε..προσωπικα δν την τηρησα και το αφησα να ειναι διπλα στα αλλα..και αργοτερα ανταμοιφθηκα

για τις συναντησεις τωρα..ειμαι υπερ οσο δε παει..τα δικα μου τα πηγενω βολτες και στ πετ μου..παντου..αρκει να μην υπαρχει πολυ κοσμος..θα το ξανα αναφερω οσοι πιστευουν πως θα πρεπει να τηρειτε καραντινα..τοτε σε καθε συναντηση θα πρεπει να γινεται πραγμα που δεν υφισταται..γτ δν υπαρχει χρονος δν υπαρχει χρημα για εξετασεις..γτ και κυριως τα πουλια εχουν ανοσια στην ατμοσφαιρα..
τα ringneck στο συνταγμα πως επιβειωνουν...το σκεφτηκε κανεις..

εμεις οι ιδιοι καθε μερα μεταφερουμε μικροβια σπιτι μας..θα επρεπε να μην υπηρχε κανενα πουλι ζωντανο..
αυτα απο την πλευρα μου..δν θελω να πεισω κανεναν....απλα..να δειξω ενα αλλο τροπο σκεψης..

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

για την προληπτικη θεραπεια..

οπως ειχα πει καπου...το σωστο θα ηταν να γινονται εξετασεις..και υστερα το φτερωτο μας φιλο να τον καλοδεχομασταν...

το να δωσουμε καποια αντιβειωση ευρεους φασματος..μπορει να επιφερει και το θανατο αν δεν υπαρχει λογος ή να προκαλεσουμε ανθεκτηκοτητα αθελα μας..
εχουμε φτασει στην 3 4 γενια φαρμακων γτ πολυ απλα..λογο συμεφερωντων οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες εχουν βαλει κανονες μετα απο χρονικο διαστημα να αλλαζουν οι επωνυμιες των σκευασματων..ως αποτελεσμα να δημιουργειτε ανταγωνισμος...και οι γιατροι αναγκαζονται..οι συνταγες που γραφουν να ειναι καθοδηγουμενες με μονο σκοπο το κερδος...το λαθος ειναι εκει που χρειαζεται να δωθει ενα φαρμακο οχι ευρεος φασματος γινεται το αντιθετο και ετσι προχωραμε και στις επομενες γεννιες..

τι προτιμω εφοσον δεν εχω χρηματα για εξετασεις : καραντινα..προλιπτικη θεραπεια..ερευνα αγορας απο αξιοπιστο πετ..το  τριτο..και μεχρι τωρα δεν χρειαστηκαν τα 2πρωτα..η μονη φορα που πηγα στ ζωη μου σε γιατρο ητνα για την ομορφια..οταν ακομη ηταν μονη της 1 χρονου που ειχε προβλημα στο προλοβο της...και εχουν περασει απο τ χερια μου 40 budgie 4 kokatil και ακομη ενα ringneck.

αυτα τα λιγα απο μενα ελπιζω να μην σας ζαλισα..


_

----------


## zack27

Σεβαστες ολες οι αποψεις αλλα πραγματικα καποια πραγματα δε μπορω να τα καταλαβω!!!
Λεωνιδα τι εννοεις ερευνα αγορας ενος μηνα? πας καθε μερα και βλεπεις το πουλι δηλαδη?το πουλι πολυ πιθανο να στρεσαριστει αν το βαλεις σε ενα κλουβι μαζι με αλλα που ειδη νιωθουν δικο τους το χωρο και το δουν σαν εισβολεα!!!δε καταλαβαινω πως θα φας 40 μερες απο τη ζωη ενος πουλιου ενω ειναι για καλο....μικροβια σαφως και μεταφερουμε και εμεις κατα την επιστροφη μας στο σπιτι...αυτο δε σημαινει ομως οτι δε πρεπει να κανουμε οτι μπορουμε ωστε να προφυλαξουμε τα πτηνα μας...
Προσπαθησα να καταλαβω ολες τις αποψεις αλλα πραγματικα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα στο τροπο που σκεφτομαι για το θεμα της καραντινας!!!

Οσον αφορα σε προηγουμενα ποστ που αφορουν συναντησεις με πουλια οσοι απο μας το κανουμε αυτο γνωριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλο και γνωριζουμε και αν τα πουλια μας ειναι ενταξει στην υγεια τους!!! το θεωρω ατυχες παραδειγμα το συγκεκριμενο!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν πραγματι το κειμενο εχει επιμεληθει πληρως απο εκεινον αλλα ενφλοξασινη δεν υπαρχει αλλα ενροφλοξασινη .ουτε αντικοκκιδιακη ουσια τοτραξυλινη ...ουτε φυσικα ηρωχλωρικη οξυτετρακυκλινη αλλα υδροχλωρικη οξυτετρακυκλινη ...οπως επισης η εξειδικευμενη στα αναπνευστικα τυλοσινη που σαν πνευμονολογος θα επρεπε να ξερει πως λεγεται ,δεν λεγεται τυλοζινη .επισης η φενμπενταζολη ειναι ανθελμινθικο και οχι αντικοκκιδιακο 

επισης δεν ξερω περαν εξαιρεσεων (αζιθρομυκινη -> ζιθρομαξ  και ισως ελαχιστων αλλων ) αντιβιωσεις  που να χορηγουνται σε οργανισμους μονο 3 μερες ....βεβαια λεει οτι τελικα εχει αλλαξει αποψη .....


* θα παρακαλεσω τη φιλη mayri οσο και αν κατανοω την αγανακτηση της ,να ειναι πιο ηπια   ::

----------


## mayri

> Επειδή μου αρέσει ο τρόπος της γραφής σου κράξε και αυτούς
> http://www.aazv.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=545


Κι εμένα επειδή μου αρέσει ο "τρόπος" σκέψης σου, σου λέω να διαβάσεις το άρθρο να δεις τι ακριβώς λέει και σε ποιους συστήνετε και μετά να έρθεις να τα ξαναπούμε. Σε ορισμένες χώρες ο πληθυσμός εμβολιάζεται εναντίον της λύσσας ή του κίτρινου πληθυσμού, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι αύριο πρωί πρωί πρέπει να τρέξουμε κι εμείς να εμβολιαστούμε εναντίον αυτών των ασθενειών. Στο λεω απλά να το καταλάβεις..

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το όλο θέμα πλέον.....ή είναι από την κούραση ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι...

----------


## Leonidas

ζαχουλη

[QUOTE=zack27;381237]*Σεβαστες ολες οι αποψεις αλλα πραγματικα καποια πραγματα δε μπορω να τα καταλαβω!!!
Λεωνιδα τι εννοεις ερευνα αγορας ενος μηνα? υπαρχει η εκφραση "γουρουνι στο σακι θα παρουμε"..αυτη ερευνα μπορει να κρατησει για οσο θες..να παρεις τις πληροφοριες απο τ πετ (αναφερομαι για αξιοπιστο) και απο τ ιδο το πουλι..πας καθε μερα και βλεπεις το πουλι δηλαδη?το πουλι πολυ πιθανο να στρεσαριστει αν το βαλεις σε ενα κλουβι μαζι με αλλα που ειδη νιωθουν δικο τους το χωρο και το δουν σαν εισβολεα!!! η ομορφια και ο λουυνεη δεν μενουν σε κλουβι τον μπουμπι ειχα σε κλουβι διπλα τους απο την πρωτη μερα που τον ειχα (ο μποθμπισ δν ηρθε απο πετ..απο ατομο εμπιστοσυνης που το ειχε καιρο οπως αναφερεις για τις συναντησεις και προλ αυτα εδειξα σημαδια στρεσαρισματος αντι να το κανουν τα αλλα 

δε καταλαβαινω πως θα φας 40 μερες απο τη ζωη ενος πουλιου ενω ειναι για καλο....ειναι για καλο κανοντας μια υποθεση αφου πρωτα εχει τρομοκρατηθει και απο εκει που ειχε παρεα βρισκεται μονο του..π.χ παπαγαλακια love ενα καταστημα σωστο θα σου πει να παρεις δυο αλλιως με ενα μπορει και να πεθανει μικροβια σαφως και μεταφερουμε και εμεις κατα την επιστροφη μας στο σπιτι...αυτο δε σημαινει ομως οτι δε πρεπει να κανουμε οτι μπορουμε ωστε να προφυλαξουμε τα πτηνα μας...συμφωνω
Προσπαθησα να καταλαβω ολες τις αποψεις αλλα πραγματικα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα στο τροπο που σκεφτομαι για το θεμα της καραντινας!!! μαζι σου ζαχουλη 

Οσον αφορα σε προηγουμενα ποστ που αφορουν συναντησεις με πουλια οσοι απο μας το κανουμε αυτο γνωριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλο και γνωριζουμε και αν τα πουλια μας ειναι ενταξει στην υγεια τους!!! 

συμφωνω και εγω σε ενα πετ τα πηγενω γτ ξερω οτι προσεχουν ξεχνας ομως την διαδρομη μεχρι να φτασει στη συναντηση εγω ο ιδιος σου ειπα αν ειναι να φερω τα δικα μου στο μοναστηρακι δν θα χα προβλημα εκτος απο τον πολυ κοσμο..εχετε παει παπαγαλους στ μοναστηρακι και αλλου εκτος απο κλειστο χωρο με πολυ κοσμο και ειναι μια χαρα..θα το ξανα επισημανω..αφου πιστευετε στη  καραντινα για ενα αγνωστο πτηνο..τοτε θα επρεπε να κανετε και καραντινα για την καθε σας συναντηση.αν δν κανω λαθος εχετε βρεθει σε καποιο παρκο ανοιχτο..και εχατε και τ μικρα σας μαζι..ενα παραδειγμα θα φερω..ενα μικρο πεφτει κατω..ακουμπαει λερωνεται..ποσα μικροβια υπαρχουν πανω του..και το πρωτο που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο σαν υπαιτιος ποντικια..

πραγμα που δεν γινεται.. το θεωρω ατυχες παραδειγμα το συγκεκριμενο!!!*[/QUOTE

----------


## zack27

Ειλικρινα δε το καταλαβαινω!!!!!!!
θεωρουμε λογικο να παρουμε ενα νεο πουλακι και να το βαλουμε μαζι με αλλα σε καινουργιο χωρο και περιβαλλον και οχι να το βαλουμε καπου ξεχωριστα ωστε να ηρεμησει και σιγα σιγα να εγκληματιστει και μετα να προχωρησουμε σε γνωριμια?????

Οσον αφορα τις συναντησεις μιας και εχουμε κολλησει εκει ...ειπαμε να προσεχουμε οχι να ειμαστε υποχονδριοι!!!

Ολοι εχουμε τις αποψεις μας...προφανως ειναι διαφορετικες σε καποια θεματα...αλλα οκ!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ρε τι σκάλωμα έχει ςφάει με τις συναντήσεις?Για εξήγησε μου λίγο να καταλάβω και εγώ η δόλια.
Τι σχέση έχει το αν το πουλί θα πέσει στο έδαφος κ πάρει μικρόβια με το να μην έρθει σε επαφή με πουλιά νέα που δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι υγειή.

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αυτα τα εχουμε ξαναπει και αλλου αλλα επιμενεις ενω εχεις παρει την απαντηση .η παραπομπη που δινει καπου μιλαει για 

PREVENTION   (* ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ* )  (ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ IV ) οπου  πραγματι μιλαει για μετρα προληψης (οχι φαρμακα )

αλλα και για ΤRΕΑΤΜΕΝΤ  (ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΗ ) στο ΙΙΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ 

Αντιμετωπιση γινεται οταν διαπιστωθει προβλημα. προβλημα υφισταται οταν το παρασιτο αυτο που υπαρχει σχεδον σε ολα  τα finches στη φυση σε μη παθογονο πληθυσμο ,σε οικοσιτα πτηνα για διαφορους λογους αυξανεται και γινεται παθογονο .ειτε εισαγωγη στην εκτροφη μολυσμενων πληθυσμων σε αυξημενο αριθμο παρασιτων ,ειτε εισαγωγη πτηνων  με φυσιολογικο πληθυσμο παρασιτων που στην πορεια λογω του στρες της αιχμαλωσιας γιγαντωνεται και γινεται παθογονος ,ειτε εκτροφες βρωμικες που ευνοουν τον πολλαπλασιασμο του παρασιτου μεσω της ανακυκλωσης των ωοκυστων του κλπ 

περαν ολων αυτων θα διαβασες οτι ειτε υπαρχουν φαρμακα που απλα μειωνουν το προβλημα και δεν το εξαφανιζουν (σουλφοναμιδες) ,ειτε φαρμακα για τα οποια ναι μεν ειναι κοκκιδιοκτονα αλλα δεν υπαρχουν ερευνες για καταπολεμιση του συγκεκριμενου κοκκιδιου (ατοξοπλασμα ) στα στρουθιομορφα ....

----------


## Leonidas

> _Ρε τι σκάλωμα έχει ςφάει με τις συναντήσεις? παραδειγμα φερνω αν ειχα σκαλωμα δεν θα ημουν υπερ..προσπαθω να δω πως σκεφτεστε..Για εξήγησε μου λίγο να καταλάβω και εγώ η δόλια.
> Τι σχέση έχει το αν το πουλί θα πέσει στο έδαφος κ πάρει μικρόβια με το να μην έρθει σε επαφή με πουλιά νέα που δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι υγειή. μονη σου την εδωσες την απαντηση μικροβια..ο κοινος παρανομαστης συνατησης και νεου πτηνου _


ειλικρινα συγνωμη αν σας κανω να απορρειται για τν νουμοσυνη αλλα αυτος ειμαι..

----------


## Leonidas

[QUOTE=zack27;381271]*Ειλικρινα δε το καταλαβαινω!!!!!!!
θεωρουμε λογικο να παρουμε ενα νεο πουλακι και να το βαλουμε μαζι με αλλα σε καινουργιο χωρο και περιβαλλον και οχι να το βαλουμε καπου ξεχωριστα ωστε να ηρεμησει και σιγα σιγα να εγκληματιστει και μετα να προχωρησουμε σε γνωριμια?????

το περνετε απο καπου που ειναι ηρεμο και εχει παρεα..και θελετε να το βαλετε καπου μονο του να ηρεμησει το δεχομαι..περναει ομως μια διαδικασια μεχρι τοτε..και οι συνεπειες μπορει να μην ειναι αναμενομενες..

Οσον αφορα τις συναντησεις μιας και εχουμε κολλησει εκει ...ειπαμε να προσεχουμε οχι να ειμαστε υποχονδριοι!!!

παραδεθγματα φερνω οπως ανεφερα και αλλα..δεν εχω κολλησει..

Ολοι εχουμε τις αποψεις μας...προφανως ειναι διαφορετικες σε καποια θεματα...αλλα οκ!!![*/QUOTE]







..........

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αν ήταν έτσι δε θα έπρεπε κανείς να μη βγάζει τον σκύλο του βόλτα,ή την γάτα του.
Επίσης κανείς μας δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει τους παπαγάλους του εκτός κλουβιου για να μην πάρουν μικρόβια.
Δε θα τα έβγαζα ούτε στον καναπε μου,στο κρεβάτι,στο μπαλκόνι μου,στο πάτωμα πουθενά.....γιατί θα πάρουν μικρόβια,αυτό δεν γίνεται που λες.
Άσε που στις συναντήσεις μας δε τα αφήνουμε στο έδαφος.

----------


## aeras

> Κι εμένα επειδή μου αρέσει ο "τρόπος" σκέψης σου, σου λέω να διαβάσεις το άρθρο να δεις τι ακριβώς λέει και σε ποιους συστήνετε και μετά να έρθεις να τα ξαναπούμε. Σε ορισμένες χώρες ο πληθυσμός εμβολιάζεται εναντίον της λύσσας ή του κίτρινου πληθυσμού, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι αύριο πρωί πρωί πρέπει να τρέξουμε κι εμείς να εμβολιαστούμε εναντίον αυτών των ασθενειών. Στο λεω απλά να το καταλάβεις..


*Γιατί χρειάζονται εμβολιασμοί;* Γιατί: προστατεύουν το εμβολιαζόμενο άτομο από σοβαρά λοιμώδη (μεταδοτικά) νοσήματα μειώνουν τη διασπορά των λοιμώξεων (δηλαδή τον κίνδυνο επιδημιών) με το μηχανισμό της συλλογικής ανοσίας. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι όσο περισσότερα άτομα εμβολιάζονται, τόσο λιγότερα μπορούν να μεταδώσουν τη νόσο σε άλλα άτομα. Επομένως, αφού τα άτομα που εμβολιάζονται ούτε νοσούν ούτε μεταδίδουν τη νόσο σε άλλους, προφυλάσσουν έμμεσα και τα υπόλοιπα άτομα, που ενδεχομένως δεν έχουν ακόμα εμβολιαστεί. 
Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ? Είδες πουθενά να αναφέρει ίαση της ασθένειας? Παρόλα αυτά συστήνουν προληπτική αγωγή.

----------


## Leonidas

> *Αν ήταν έτσι δε θα έπρεπε κανείς να μη βγάζει τον σκύλο του βόλτα,ή την γάτα του.
> Επίσης κανείς μας δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει τους παπαγάλους του εκτός κλουβιου για να μην πάρουν μικρόβια.
> Δε θα τα έβγαζα ούτε στον καναπε μου,στο κρεβάτι,στο μπαλκόνι μου,στο πάτωμα πουθενά.....γιατί θα πάρουν μικρόβια,αυτό δεν γίνεται που λες.
> Άσε που στις συναντήσεις μας δε τα αφήνουμε στο έδαφος.*


μαλλον δεν με προσεχεις οτι γραφω..ισως φταιω εγω..καπου ειχα αναφερει υπαρχει αντιφαση στις πραξεις σχετικα με την καραντινα...απο την μια λετε θα κανω καραντινα που μπορει να στοιχησει μια ζωη..αλλα στον εξω κοσμο θα τα εκθεσω..τοσο απλο..

απο την αρχη ειπα πως τα οικοσιτα δν νοσουν γτ εχουν ανοσια στην ατμοσφαιρα και μεσω της εκθεσης τους σε κοσμο αντικειμενα....το ιδιο ισχυει και σε αυτα που ειναι σε πετ γι αυτο τα βλεπετε να ειναι καλα..και γι αυτο απορρυπτω το θεμα της καραντινας..

αναφερομαι παντα σε σωστα πετ..και σε πτηνα που δειχνουν καλα..

***παραλειψη δν ειπα αφηνετε..αλλα πεφτουν..

----------


## zack27

Κανεις δεν απορει για τη νοημοσυνη κανενος !!!

ουτε κανεις δε χρειαζεται να ζηταει συγνωμη!!!

συζητηση γινεται και λεμε τις αποψεις μας!!!

Αυτο και τιποτα παραπανω!!!

----------


## Leonidas

> ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αυτα τα εχουμε ξαναπει και αλλου αλλα επιμενεις ενω εχεις παρει την απαντηση .η παραπομπη που δινει καπου μιλαει για 
> 
> PREVENTION   (* ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ* )  (ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ IV ) οπου  πραγματι μιλαει για μετρα προληψης (οχι φαρμακα )
> 
> αλλα και για ΤRΕΑΤΜΕΝΤ  (ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ-ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΗ ) στο ΙΙΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ 
> 
> Αντιμετωπιση γινεται οταν διαπιστωθει προβλημα. προβλημα υφισταται οταν το παρασιτο αυτο που υπαρχει σχεδον σε ολα  τα finches στη φυση σε μη παθογονο πληθυσμο ,σε οικοσιτα πτηνα για διαφορους λογους αυξανεται και γινεται παθογονο .ειτε εισαγωγη στην εκτροφη μολυσμενων πληθυσμων σε αυξημενο αριθμο παρασιτων ,ειτε εισαγωγη πτηνων  με φυσιολογικο πληθυσμο παρασιτων που στην πορεια λογω του στρες της αιχμαλωσιας γιγαντωνεται και γινεται παθογονος ,ειτε εκτροφες βρωμικες που ευνοουν τον πολλαπλασιασμο του παρασιτου μεσω της ανακυκλωσης των ωοκυστων του κλπ 
> 
> περαν ολων αυτων θα διαβασες οτι ειτε υπαρχουν φαρμακα που απλα μειωνουν το προβλημα και δεν το εξαφανιζουν (σουλφοναμιδες) ,ειτε φαρμακα για τα οποια ναι μεν ειναι κοκκιδιοκτονα αλλα δεν υπαρχουν ερευνες για καταπολεμιση του συγκεκριμενου κοκκιδιου (ατοξοπλασμα ) στα στρουθιομορφα ....


*jk..να προσθεσω κατι αν μου επιτρεπεις για να γινει πιο κατανοητο και ισως λυθει το θεμα..

e.coli..ειναι δυνυτικα παθογονος μικροοργανισμος δλδ προκαλει μονο καλο στον οργανισμο χλωριδα του γαστρικου συστηματος..αν ομως  οπως καλα ειπες βρεθει σε μεγαλες αποικιες..ή εντοπισμος σε μερος που δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει στον οργανισμο..προκαλει λοιμωξεις..(εδω στο φορουμ η mariakappa εχει τετοιο προβλημα και χρειαστηκε αντιμετωπηση)

προληπτικη αντιμετωπηση με υσχηρα φαρμακα θα προκαλεσει προβλημα στον οργανισμο..ελπιζω να βοηθησα..
*

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω απολυτως .το e coli ειναι ανιχνευσιμο στα κοπρανα ανθρωπων και ζωων αλλα μια εξεταση του θεωρειται θετικη οταν εχει πανω απο  εναν συγκεκριμενο αριθμο αποικιων ή ανιχνευθει και σε μερη που δεν πρεπει  πχ στο ουροποιητικο συστημα των ανθρωπων που επιμολυνεται απο ακαθαρσιες που το περιεχουν ... 

  το αν μου επιτρεπεις το θεωρω ως μη λεχθεν  :winky:  ... ακομα και αν αυτο που ηθελες να πει ηταν σε κοντρα οσων ειχα αναφερει .το φορουμ ειναι για να ακουγονται οι γνωμες των μελων (εντος κανονων και φιλικου πνευματος ) ,οχι να ικανοποιειται ο εγωισμος των διαχειριστων !!!

----------


## aeras

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9293335
*****
*****
*****
και εδώ κάνει αναφορά σε καραντίνα και ετήσια αγωγή

----------


## jk21

μιχαλη εσβησα τα υπολοιπα λινκ γιατι εχουν συνδεσμους εμπορικους ή ειναι τα ιδια εμπορικα . τα λινκ μιλανε για το παρασιτο παραπλησιο των τριχομοναδων που δημιουργει καποια συμπτωματα που με την υπαρξη τους ειναι λογικο να δινονται καποια φαρμακευτικα σχηματα .παροτι μιλανε για μεθοδους που οι γιατροι χρησιμοποιου για την ανιχνευση τους καποιο συστηνει την χρηση φαρμακων για λογους σαν αυτους που υποστηριζεις.εσυ που εχεις τα λινκ ,μπορεις να πεις στα μελη αν ειναι επιστημονικη η πηγη που αναφερει κατι τετοιο; μηπως επισης συστηνει  και συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο καποιας ξενης εταιριας ; βρισκεις χωρις κινητρο την προτροπη της ιστοσελιδας να χρησιμοποιουμε το φαρμακο αυτο σε ετησια βαση γιατι το προβλημα αυτο ειναι πολυ κοινο στα finches ;

το παρασιτο που λες ειναι το cochlosoma και ο καθενας ελευθερα μπορει να βρει πληροφοριες μεσω google στις οποιες στην πρωτη σελιδα υπαρχουν και αυτες που εβαλες 

ομως εσυ αφου ειναι τοσο κοινο οσο λενε ωστε θελει ετσι κι αλλιως αντιμετωπιση... το ηξερες; ή ηξερες μονο τις τριχομοναδες; επισης ξερεις οι τριχομοναδες να ειναι τοσο κοινες (εστω αυτες) σε ειδη περαν των περιστεριων ; πχ καναρινια;

----------


## BeHappy

Βρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι περιέργως όλοι έχουμε το δίκιο μας στις απόψεις που γράφουμε...

Το ιδεατό για οποιοδήποτε νεοεισερχόμενο ζώο στο "καθαρό" σπίτι μας θα ήταν: α) αν το αγοράζουμε από εκτροφέα ή pet-shop να μας δίνονται τα ιατρικά πιστοποιητικά του και οι πληροφορίες εκτροφής του και β) αν είναι "αδέσποτο" ή από δεύτερο-τρίτο χέρι να το πηγαίνουμε σε πτηνιατρικά κέντρα και να του κάνουμε πλήρη αιματολογικό και βιοχημικό έλεγχο. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η καραντίνα χρειάζεται για την περίοδο αναμονής των αποτελεσμάτων ή για περιπτώσεις εισαγωγής των πουλιών από το εξωτερικό. Φαντάζομαι ότι σε αυτό όλοι θα συμφωνήσουμε.

Ας έρθουμε τώρα στην ελληνική (γιατί για αυτήν έχουμε άποψη) πραγματικότητα...
πόσοι εκτροφείς ή pet-shops δίνουν ιατρικά πιστοποιητικά και έγκυρες πληροφορίες εκτροφής, αν και απαιτείται από το νομοθέτη?πόσες πτηνιατρικές κλινικές ξέρουμε ή έστω πόσους πτηνίατρους (και εννοείται δεν εννοώ τους κτηνίατρους που απλά έχουν ασχοληθεί και με πτηνά)?πόσοι από εμάς για τους μοναδικούς λόγους ο καθένας μας (οικονομικούς, έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης σε κτηνιάτρους κλπ κλπ) δεν πάει να κάνει ιατρικό check-up στο νεοφερμένο πτηνό?ποιος κρατικός ή ιδιωτικός οργανισμός-φορέας βοηθάει επίσημα και επιστημονικά τους ιδιοκτήτες πτηνών (είτε με επιστημονικές πληροφορίες, είτε με συμβουλές και εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό)?ποιος κτηνίατρος - "πτηνίατρος" στην Ελλάδα αναλαμβάνει πουλί που δεν κάθεται απόλυτα ήρεμο για εξέταση?
Άρα ο καθένας μας, από την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί να κάνει ή να διαθέτει τις αυτονόητες πληροφορίες υγείας για το πτηνό, αλλά παρόλα αυτά θέλει να προσφέρει αγάπη σε νέα πουλιά-πτηνά προσαρμόζει, βάσει των εμπειριών του στις δικές του δυνατότητες την έννοια των "ιατρικού ελέγχου - καραντίνας του νεοφερμένου". Όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθεί έχουν τα θετικά τους και τα αρνητικά τους. Όλα έχουν τις τυχόν υπερβολές τους ή τις ελλείψεις τους.

Την προσωπική μου θέση την εξέφρασα... δεν είμαι πτηνίατρος και κατά συνέπεια δεν παρέχω σκεύασμα φαρμακευτικό στα πουλιά μου χωρίς ιατρική γνωμάτευση (το ίδιο ακριβώς πράττω και για τον εαυτό μου). Βέβαια διαβάζω... και προσωπικά δεν υποτιμώ άρθρα επειδή δεν είναι επιστημονικά και τυγχάνει να είναι "εμπειρικά", απλά τους δίνω άλλη βαρύτητα. Η κρίση του καθενός μας, η πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση και η δόκιμη ανταλλαγή εμπειριών είναι οι παράμετροι που θα οδηγήσουν στην ορθότερη αντιμετώπιση όχι μόνο αυτού του θέματος αλλά και πλείστων άλλων.

----------


## mitsman

> ας έρθουμε τώρα στην ελληνική (γιατί για αυτήν έχουμε άποψη) πραγματικότητα...
> πόσοι εκτροφείς ή pet-shops δίνουν ιατρικά πιστοποιητικά και έγκυρες πληροφορίες εκτροφής, αν και απαιτείται από το νομοθέτη?πόσες πτηνιατρικές κλινικές ξέρουμε ή έστω πόσους πτηνίατρους (και εννοείται δεν εννοώ τους κτηνίατρους που απλά έχουν ασχοληθεί και με πτηνά)?πόσοι από εμάς για τους μοναδικούς λόγους ο καθένας μας (οικονομικούς, έλλειψης εμπιστοσύνης σε κτηνιάτρους κλπ κλπ) δεν πάει να κάνει ιατρικό check-up στο νεοφερμένο πτηνό?ποιος κρατικός ή ιδιωτικός οργανισμός-φορέας βοηθάει επίσημα και επιστημονικά τους ιδιοκτήτες πτηνών (είτε με επιστημονικές πληροφορίες, είτε με συμβουλές και εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό)?ποιος κτηνίατρος - "πτηνίατρος" στην ελλάδα αναλαμβάνει πουλί που δεν κάθεται απόλυτα ήρεμο για εξέταση?




αρα????????????


καραντινα= μονοδρομος!

----------


## ria

παρολο που ειναι νωρις μπηκα στον κοπο να διαβασω λιγο αυτο το θεματακι που δεν ειχα προσεξει καθολου...τι να πω ο τιτλος τα λεει ολα...να πω οτι συμφωνω,να πω οτι διαφωνω,θα δωσω μονο 2 παραδειγματα:
 1ον: πριν 3 μηνες φιλη μ ειχε 3 ζεμπρακια ειπε να παει να παρει αλλο ενα να τα κανει ζευγαρακια..με το που το πηρε απο το πετ  το εβαλε κατευθειαν με τα αλλα,αποτελεσμα= μεσα σε λιγες μερες εχασε και τα 4 πουλια..
 2ον: ενα παραδειγμα που δεν αφορα τα πουλια μεν απλα δειχνει την χρησιμοτητα της καραντινας..καποια αλλη φιλη μ με τρελα για τις γατουλες ενω ειχε 2 δικες της βρηκε ενα μωρο γατακι στο δρομο..το πηρε αμεσως και ενω της ειχα πει μην το κανει αν δεν παει πρωτα το γατι στον κτηνιατρο αφηνει το μωρο με τα 2 αλλα ,αποτελεσμα= 3 γατια με τριχοφυτια και ειχε κολλησει και η ιδια..επειδη το εχω περασει και γω θελει 2-3 μηνες θεραπεια...

τι κακο λοιπον μπορει να εχει η καραντινα????με το να λες οτι ειναι κριμα το πουλακι να μενει μακρια απο τα αλλα ,εγω αυτο το θεωρω εγωισμο ασχολησου περισσοτερο εσυ με το πουλακι αυτο και σιγουρα μια χαρα ευτυχισμενο θα ειναι..σιγουρα η ευκολη λυση ειναι το πηρα το αμολαω με τα αλλα και θα ειναι μια χαρα 
σορυ αν τα λεω καπως(σπανια μιλαω ετσι) αλλα δυστυχως αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα για μας....μερικες φορες βλεπω ποσο πισω μπορει να ειμαστε και λυπαμαι πραγματικα..

----------


## mayri

> *Γιατί χρειάζονται εμβολιασμοί;* Γιατί: προστατεύουν το εμβολιαζόμενο άτομο από σοβαρά λοιμώδη (μεταδοτικά) νοσήματα μειώνουν τη διασπορά των λοιμώξεων (δηλαδή τον κίνδυνο επιδημιών) με το μηχανισμό της συλλογικής ανοσίας. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι όσο περισσότερα άτομα εμβολιάζονται, τόσο λιγότερα μπορούν να μεταδώσουν τη νόσο σε άλλα άτομα. Επομένως, αφού τα άτομα που εμβολιάζονται ούτε νοσούν ούτε μεταδίδουν τη νόσο σε άλλους, προφυλάσσουν έμμεσα και τα υπόλοιπα άτομα, που ενδεχομένως δεν έχουν ακόμα εμβολιαστεί. 
> Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ? Είδες πουθενά να αναφέρει ίαση της ασθένειας? Παρόλα αυτά συστήνουν προληπτική αγωγή.


Συγγνώμη, διάβασες το άρθρο και σε ποιους αναφέρεται; Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, απλά πες το. Το άρθρο ΔΕΝ αναφέρεται στους ιδιώτες που θα πάρουν ένα πουλί στο σπίτι και τι πρέπει να κάνουν, για ζωολογικό κήπο μιλάει που έχουν εκατοντάδες πουλιά και πολλά από αυτά σπάνια και πανάκριβα οπότε προληπτική αγωγή απαιτείται σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να νοσήσουν δεκάδες ίσως κι εκατοντάδες από αυτά και τα έχουν σε μεγάλα κλουβιά έξω όπου μπορεί να πλησιάσει το κλουβί τους οποιοδήποτε άλλο πουλί και να τους μεταφέρει κάποια ασθένεια.

Όπως σου είπα, το ότι πρέπει να εμβολιαστώ αν επισκεφτώ μια συγκεκριμένη χώρα εναντίον πχ της λύσσας, δεν πάει να πει ότι αύριο πρωί πρωί πρέπει όλος ο πληθυσμός της χώρας μας να εμβολιαστεί κι αυτός. Λίγο πιο προσεχτική παρατήρηση όταν διαβάζουμε κάτι, δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## geam

νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργούνται εντάσεις… και αν σε κάποιο μήνυμα μου ήμουν εριστικός ζητάω συγνώμη…
δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε πως πρώτα απ’ όλα είμαστε μια παρέα φίλων, που μοιραζόμαστε τις ιδέες και τις απόψεις μας….
σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές αρχές στην εκτροφή – περιποίηση των φτερωτών μας φίλων…
νομίζω πως το θέμα καραντίνα, είναι κάτι που συμφωνούμε όλοι μας… πρέπει να τηρείται ευλαβικά… εάν τώρα η καραντίνα συνδυάζεται με την προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων ή μη, αυτό είναι κάτι που βρίσκεται στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του κατόχου του πτηνού, και φυσικά έχει το ελεύθερο, να πράξει όπως εκείνος νομίζει…
η ιστορία κρίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος άλλωστε…

----------


## aeras

> Συγγνώμη, διάβασες το άρθρο και σε ποιους αναφέρεται; Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, απλά πες το. Το άρθρο ΔΕΝ αναφέρεται στους ιδιώτες που θα πάρουν ένα πουλί στο σπίτι και τι πρέπει να κάνουν, για ζωολογικό κήπο μιλάει που έχουν εκατοντάδες πουλιά και πολλά από αυτά σπάνια και πανάκριβα οπότε προληπτική αγωγή απαιτείται σ'αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να νοσήσουν δεκάδες ίσως κι εκατοντάδες από αυτά και τα έχουν σε μεγάλα κλουβιά έξω όπου μπορεί να πλησιάσει το κλουβί τους οποιοδήποτε άλλο πουλί και να τους μεταφέρει κάποια ασθένεια.
> 
> Όπως σου είπα, το ότι πρέπει να εμβολιαστώ αν επισκεφτώ μια συγκεκριμένη χώρα εναντίον πχ της λύσσας, δεν πάει να πει ότι αύριο πρωί πρωί πρέπει όλος ο πληθυσμός της χώρας μας να εμβολιαστεί κι αυτός. Λίγο πιο προσεχτική παρατήρηση όταν διαβάζουμε κάτι, δεν βλάπτει.


Διάβασε στις γενικές παρατηρήσεις που βρίσκεται το *Atoxoplasma και μετά συζητάμε.*

----------


## aeras

> μιχαλη εσβησα τα υπολοιπα λινκ γιατι εχουν συνδεσμους εμπορικους ή ειναι τα ιδια εμπορικα . τα λινκ μιλανε για το παρασιτο παραπλησιο των τριχομοναδων που δημιουργει καποια συμπτωματα που με την υπαρξη τους ειναι λογικο να δινονται καποια φαρμακευτικα σχηματα .παροτι μιλανε για μεθοδους που οι γιατροι χρησιμοποιου για την ανιχνευση τους καποιο συστηνει την χρηση φαρμακων για λογους σαν αυτους που υποστηριζεις.εσυ που εχεις τα λινκ ,μπορεις να πεις στα μελη αν ειναι επιστημονικη η πηγη που αναφερει κατι τετοιο; μηπως επισης συστηνει και συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο καποιας ξενης εταιριας ; βρισκεις χωρις κινητρο την προτροπη της ιστοσελιδας να χρησιμοποιουμε το φαρμακο αυτο σε ετησια βαση γιατι το προβλημα αυτο ειναι πολυ κοινο στα finches ;
> 
> το παρασιτο που λες ειναι το cochlosoma και ο καθενας ελευθερα μπορει να βρει πληροφοριες μεσω google στις οποιες στην πρωτη σελιδα υπαρχουν και αυτες που εβαλες 
> 
> ομως εσυ αφου ειναι τοσο κοινο οσο λενε ωστε θελει ετσι κι αλλιως αντιμετωπιση... το ηξερες; ή ηξερες μονο τις τριχομοναδες; επισης ξερεις οι τριχομοναδες να ειναι τοσο κοινες (εστω αυτες) σε ειδη περαν των περιστεριων ; πχ καναρινια;


http://lib.bioinfo.pl/paper:9293335
Παραπάνω  φαίνονται κάποια που είχαν την μόλυνση.  
Από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Queensland (Αυστραλία) έγινε έρευνα, βρέθηκαν  415  πτηνά σε εκτροφεία ότι είχαν εκτεθεί cochlosomas

Gouldian

Isabelita

Diamond Parrot (erythura i) sittaceii)

Diamond kittliz (erythura trichroa)

Diamante mandarin-common checkered (punetula Munia)-symbol pictum

Other species that were studied, but where no parasite was found that

Goldfinch (Carduelis carduelis)

Floros (Flora cardueli)

Capuchino tricolor (Lonchura Malacca)

Colo red diamond (neochnnia ruficauda)

Java Sparrow (Padda qryzivora)

Australian Diamond (Poephila cincta)

Diamond dotted (staponopleurap-Uttata)

Silver Peak (Lonchura cantans)

Little blues (Uraeginthus sp)

Bengali pechigualdo (amandava subflava)

Lonchura castaneothorax

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ εγω μιλησα για υπαρξης επιστημονικης πηγης που συστηνει προληπτικη χρηση φαρμακων χωρις εξακριβωση ή εστω συμπτωματολογια σε πτηνα οπως αυτη που παρουσιαζει το παρασιτο αυτο .το οτι δεν υπαρχει σαν παρασιτο δεν το ειπα πουθενα .παντως στο τοπο μας και να υπαρχει δεν ειναι τοσο γνωστο σαν προβλημα οσο οι συγγενικες τριχομοναδες (και αυτες με αμφισβητιση αν ειναι συχνες σε ολα τα οικοσιτα ειδη)

----------


## aeras

Γιατί υπάρχει επιστημονική πηγή τεκμηριωμένη που να απαγορεύει την προληπτική αγωγή στα ωδικά και καλλωπιστικά  πτηνά?

----------


## jk21

MIXAΛΗ δεν ξερω αν μπορω να σε πεισω αλλα ειναι γνωστο παντου οτι οι μυκητες βρισκουν εδαφος αναπτυξης οπου οι αντιβιωσεις δεν δινονται με μετρο και οταν χρειαζεται ... μαλιστα ακομα και με κανονικη χρηση τους ,ο κινδυνος υπαρχει.δες μερικα αρθρακια ειτε με αναφορα στην ανθεκτικοτητα στα αντιβιοτικα που προκαλειται ,ειτε στην δημιουργια συνθηκων για μυκητιασεις 

http://evolution.berkeley.edu/evolib...050915_baytril

*News update, August 2009*  In 2005, the FDA banned *the preventative use* of the antibiotic Baytril  in poultry production. This move was aimed at slowing the evolution of  drug resistant bacteria that threaten human health. Exposure to Baytril  is likely to select for strains of bacteria resistant to the critical  human antibiotic Cipro. However, since this first step, the FDA has  taken no further action curbing the use of other antibiotics in  livestock — though tens of millions of pounds of these drugs are used on  U.S. livestock and tens of thousands of people die as the result of  antibiotic resistant infections each year. 

 Now, Congress and the Administration may be picking up where the FDA  left off. In March of this year, a bill to limit the use of antibiotics  in livestock feed was introduced in the House of Representatives. And in  July, the Principal Deputy Commissioner of Food and Drugs came out in  favor of the new legislation — which would phase out the preventative  use of medically important antibiotics in livestock and require that new  animal antibiotics be evaluated against the same criteria. Under the  new legislation, the drugs could still be used to treat* sick* animals. If  the bill goes into effect, it would recognize the evolutionary  consequences of our actions and, in so doing, help modern medicine fight  the battle against drug resistant pathogens. 







http://www.livestrong.com/article/20...ntibiotic-use/
<< Development of antibiotic-resistant bacteria is possibly the most serious side effect of long-term antibiotic use. >>

<<  Yeast Infections			Too  much antibiotic use can cause a yeast infection called candidiasis from  the fungus Candida albicans,  according to MedlinePlus. Although Candida  is present in small amounts throughout the intestinal tract, from mouth  to anus and in the vagina, it does not usually cause disease or  symptoms. However, antibiotics can decrease the number of protective  bacteria and change the normal balance between bacteria and yeast within  the intestine and vaginal environment. Research by J. Xu published in  the "Journal of the American Board of Family Medicine" in 2008 found  that the use of oral antibiotics increases prevalence of colonies of  Candida in the vagina and incidence of vulvovaginal candidiasis, a type  of yeast infection affecting the vagina.*


*
http://www.drz.org/asp/conditions/candida.asp
*Candida Yeast          and Antibiotics* 

          Candida Yeast is an opportunistic organism. It can revert to a pathological          fungal form. One of the worst offenders affecting gut flora, and the growth          of Candida Yeast Albicans, is the *repeated and prolonged use of broad-spectrum          antibiotic drugs


*

----------


## aeras

Δεν δόθηκε απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου, μύκητες μπορεί να αποκτήσουν  και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο  ::   δεν πειθεσαι με τιποτα ... αφου κινδυνευουν για μυκητες και απο αλλους λογους και παροτι η ιατρικη κοινοτητα προειδοποιει και για τον κινδυνο απο συχνη χρηση αντιβιοτικων  (δεν ξερω γιατι δεν το ειδες..... ::  )  εσυ συνεχισε την προληπτικη χορηγηση τους και προσθεσε αλλο ενα λογο ...

----------


## mayri

> Διάβασε στις γενικές παρατηρήσεις που βρίσκεται το *Atoxoplasma και μετά συζητάμε.*


Πολύ ευχαρίστως να συζητήσουμε, αλλά όχι όταν εγώ θα διαβάσω τις γενικές παρατηρήσεις, αλλά τη μέρα που θα ξεκινήσεις εντατική προληπτική αγωγή στον εαυτό σου και στο παιδί σου. Έλα να τα ξαναπούμε τότε.

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια να πω κατι λιγο ασχετο αλλα σχετικο! Μια μερα ειχα βγει βολτα με το αγορι μου κ το κοκατιλακι μας τον ριο. Περναμε απο ενα πετ, βλεπω ενα τελειο κλουβι, μ αρεσει κ μπαινουμε μεσα να  το δουμε κ γιατι οχι να το παρουμε. Δεν προλαβα να ρωτησω τιμη αλλα ηταν μεγαλουτσικο σιγουρα θα χε 100 ευρω , ισως κ παραπανω. Γιατι το αναφερω? Γιατι ο τυπος με το που μας ειδε επαθε αμοκ κ μας πεταξε κυριολεκτικα εξω απ το μαγαζι, γιατι ειχα λεει τον παπαγαλο κ δεν επιτρεπεται ζωντανο αλλο στο μαγαζι του για λογους καραντινας! Τι να πω , ο ριο ειναι υγιεις, αυτος σιγουρα δεν μπορουσε να το ξερει, αλλα ελεος δλδ!! Δεν διωχνεις ετσι πελατη!


Φυσικα κ εγω δεν του χαρισα...του 'πα οκ εσυ θα χασεις! Απλα θα παμε αλλου!

----------


## mitsman

Βικυ εγω τον παραδεχομαι αν εκανε τετοια κινηση και μπραβο του... μακαρι να ηταν ολοι ετσι....

το θεμα αυτο θεωρω οτι εχει εξαντληθει και οποια παραπανω συζητηση συνεχιστει θα ειναι εκτος θεματος.. για τον λογο αυτο κλεινω το θεμα και σας ευχαριστω ολους προσωπικα για τις αποψεις σας και τους προβληματισμους που μου θεσατε....

----------

